# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Adem Jashari - Hero i Kosovës

## JONI 1

Presidenti i Kosoves Dr Ibrahim Rugova me rastin e pesevjetorit te ramjes ne mbrojtje te Atdheut te Komandantit te Ushtrise Clirimtare te Kosoves Adem Jashari e dekoron me titullin e nderit Hero i Kosoves.Lavdi emrit dhe vepres se Adem Jasharit.

----------


## RTP



----------


## Llapi

Ka përfunduar shtatorja e heroit legjendar Adem Jashari
Skulptori i Popullit, Mumtaz Dhrami, bëri të ditur se ka përfunduar shtatoren e heroit legjendar Adem Jashari, dhe se këto ditë do të bisedojë me drejtuesit e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes së Shqipërisë për transportimin e kësaj vepre. Busti i heroit Adem Jashari me përmasa 4 metra e 20 centimetra, me peshë afërsisht 2 tonelata e gjysmë, do të vendoset në Prekaz më 28 nëntor të këtij viti .

----------


## Llapi

Qyqavicës në ato male 
Zbret Ushtria Clirimtare, 
Zbret ushria e fortë si guri 
Djem Kosove e zemra burri. 
--------------------------------------
A po ndieni ju bij t´kralicës 
Se kjo ashtë tokë e Drenicës, 
Midis jetës e midis vdekjes 
K´tu flet vorri i Azem Bejtës. 
---------------------------------------
N´Drenicë trima lindë prap Shqipnija 
Kamer Losha e Ahmet Delija, 
Lindin trima t´grykë e t´pushkës 
Që mi ngjajnë Shaban Polluzhës. 
-----------------------------------------
Lind shqiponja me krah´ prej zjarri 
Me dy djem Shaban Jashari, 
Me dy djem, mbesa e nipa 
Po mi dalin hasmit n´gryka. 
--------------------------------------
Kush po i bie n´mal lahutes? 
Adem trimi me krisma t´pushkës. 
Kush ua qarti bajlozav ballin? 
Adem trimi e Hamz Jashari. 
......................................... 

Nga kushtrimi i Prekazit 
Kan dal trimat për liri, 
Kan rrok armët e kan dalë malit 
Për me e ba Shqipninë Shqipni! 
.............................................. 

Po n´këtë luftë kush ish ma i pari 
Trim mbi trimat Adem Jashari, 
Sa t´jet´ jeta me jetu 
Vorri i Tij ska me u rrafshu. 
------------------------------------------------------------------

Shtatorja e bronxtë e Adem Jasharit


KUSHTUAR DRENICES 

Kadal shkja mos merr yrysh, 
se s`ke pyt bab as babgjysh 
s`te kishin lan n`Drenice ne hy 
vjen me tenke e kthehesh pa kry 

jo, ketu s`eshte bosna sa srebrenica 
por kjo ashte Kosova dhe Drenica 
ketu jan trojet e Ahmet Delis 
ball per ball kunder serbis 

Oj Drenice djepi i liris 
oj Shqiponja e Shqiptaris 
gjithmone rrite trima me zemer 
Shqiptaris i kan dhan emer 

me zjarr ne gji e zemer guri 
padrejtsit e zeza si durove kurr 
hej, rrnofsh e qofsh ti moj flamurtare 
gjithmon e nderove nanen Shqiptare 

Dikur ne Kosove kur sundonin shkijet 
Drenicak skan lan kurr me hyp n`pushtet 
ane e mban Kosoves paten ba zullum 
por Drenices kreshnike gjithmone pak ma shume. 

Luftrat shekullore ne Kosove qe jan zhvillu 
trimat e Drenices t`part ja kan fillu 
luftun keta trima me PUSHKE dite dhe nate 
vdiqen herojkisht burrat edhe grate 

hej rrnofsh e qofsh Drenice 
ti moj trev kreshnike 
qe Kosoves nane 
gjithmone ftyren ja ndrite

----------


## Llapi

Të dielën, në gjithë Kosovën u festua 28 nëntori-Dita e Flamurit, ditëlindja e komandantit legjendar, Adem Jashari dhe dalja publike në skenë e UÇK-së. Manifestimi qëndror u mbajt në Skënderaj, ku u zbulua shtatorja e komandantit legjendar Adem Jashari dhe ku u mbajt një manifestim madhështor i organizuar nga Komuna e Skenderajt dhe TMK-ja. 
Përurimin e shtatores së Adem Jasharit në Skënderaj e bënë së bashku familjarët e komandantit legjendar, ish bashkëluftëtrarët e tij dhe përfaqësuesit e TMK-së. 

Me një parakalim të Trupave të mbrojtjes të Kosovës ka filluar manifestimi për nder të festave të 28 nëntorit. Pasi ka folur për ndërlidhejn e festave të 28 Nëntorit, kryeministri i Kosovës, Bajram Rexhepi, ka thënë se shtatorja e Adem Jasharit duhet të jetë vend përkuljeje për shqiptarët
Një fjalë rasti e mbajti edhe kryetari i komunës së Skënderajt Ramadan Gashi, i cili foli për rëndësinë që ka 28 Nëntori për shqiptarët duke filuar nga Nëntori i Skëndërbeut, duke shtuar se nëntori i këtij viti ndërlidh të gjithë nëntorët.

Përurimin e shtatores së Adem Jasharit në Skënderaj e bënë së bashku familjarët e komandantit legjendar, ish bashkëluftëtrarët e tij dhe përfaqësuesit e TMK-së. Manifestimi vazhdoi me parakalimin e njësive të Trupave të Mbrojtjes së Kosovës. 

Ndërkohë, përfaqësues të institucioneve tona kanë vendosur kurora lulesh mbi varrin e kryetrimit, Adem Jashari, në Prekaz. 
Manifestimi u mbyll me parakalimin e njësiteve të Trupave të Mbrojtjes së Kosovës dhe me një program të pasur kulturo-artistik. 

Dita e Flamurit u shënua dje me manifestime të shumta edhe në komunat tjera të Kosovës, me çrast u shprehën ndjenjat më të thella të respektit e të nderimit për datat dhe personalitetet e shquara të historisë kombëtare.

Dita e Flamurit në Luginën e Preshevës u shënua me një protestë të mijëra qytetarëve para Kuvendit Komunal të Preshevës, ku solemnisht u bë edhe ngritja e flamurit shqiptar. Në protestë u lexua edhe deklarata e përbashkët e katër subjekteve politike shqiptare të Luginës, në të cilën, pos të tjerash, u kërkua nga organet shtetërore dhe ato ndërkombëtare përdorimi zyrtar i flamurit kombëtar.

Sivjet për herë të parë edhe në Maqedoni Dita e Flamurit u shënua në mënyrë instiucionale, me çrast të gjitha manifestimet kulturore kushtuar kësaj date të rëndësishme të historisë sonë kombëtare, i mbështeti edhe Ministria e Kulturës e Republikës së Maqedonisë.

----------


## King_Gentius



----------


## King_Gentius



----------


## Llapi

Rezistenca e Adem Jasharit fisnikëroi historinë tonë më të re  


Prishtinë, 5 mars (Kosovapress) Time: 12 : 07 

Rezistenca e familjes Jashari më 5, 6 dhe 7 mars 1998 është njëra prej ngjarjeve më të mëdha të fundshekullit XX që ka bërë kthesë të madhe në historinë e popullit shqiptar, por njëherit është ngjarje e cila ka hapur shumë procese dhe perspektiva të favorshme për Kosovën dhe qytetarët e saj. Rezistenca e Jasharëve ka fisnikëruar historinë më të re të popullit shqiptar, thanë për Kosovapress figura të shquara të skenës politike dhe ushtarake në Kosovë.

----------


## Hyllien

Kosovë, përkujtohet 7-vjetori i vrasjes së Adem Jasharit


Shekulli

Kryeministri Ramush Haradinaj tha se institucionet dhe populli i Kosovës po e thellojnë demokracinë, tolerancën e ndërsjelltë, po forcojnë lirinë dhe mbyllin plagët. Sipas korrespondentit të BBC-së, ai i bëri këto komente gjatë një manifestimi publik të mbajtur të shtunën në stadiumin e Prishtinës për nder të 7-vjetorit të rënies së Adem Jasharit, i njohur si hero legjendar i UÇK-së. Haradinaj tha se merita të veçanta për lirinë e Kosovës, kanë Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, NATO dhe të gjitha vendet që e mbështetën luftën e Kosovës për lirinë e saj. Numri një i qeverisë së Kosovës, tha se ky popull nuk i ka shkaktuar dhimbje askujt dhe ai nuk do plagë të reja. Tubimi i së shtunës ishte vetëm njëri prej aktiviteteve për shënimin e përvjetorit të Adem Jasharit. Në kuadër të shënimit të luftës së UÇK-së, dje në Malishevë u zbulua shtatorja e Adem Jasharit. Manifestimi qendror do të jetë sot, më 7 mars në Prekaz, ku do të mbahet nata e zjarreve që është kthyer në një traditë.

Nderime Adem Jasharit dhe gjithe atyre qe dhane jeten per liri...

----------


## Curr_G

Vendi, Kombi, rrethi, ambienti e odatë ku urrit e edukue Adem Jasharin s'kan të bëjnë asgjë me Rugoven. Ai u perket atyre që edhe tash i burgosin luftartë që s'kursyen asgjë për lirinë e Kosovës. Në fletoren perkujtimore t'Ademit shkrova:

                                  KOSOVA ËSHTË NË PREKAZ

Nëse shkojnnë kështu hesapet me Kosoven e qështjen e Kosovarve-ekam mendjen në Shqiptarëtë e jo ardhacakët, nuk do vonoi e do t'na del se edhe atentatet që i kan bërë Zahir Pajaziti e shumë e shumë DJELMOSHA që s'ju tremb syri as para armikut qindra herë më t'madh si nga numri ashtu dhe nga armatimi, do t'i mbesin si vepra t'Rugovë. Se kur një rrenë perseritet qindra herë edhe ai që e ka shpif bindet se qenka e vertetë. 

Ky është mendimi i im. Shyqyr që ka e do t'ketë gjithmonë Shqiptar qe e din t'vertetenë me fakte të pathyeshme.

Ademi e ndali me trimri, burrni e patriotizem të pakrahasueshëm përfundimin e kombit Shqiptar në kosovë. Epopeja e tij e bëri Kosoven e Shqiptarin të nohur më shumë se kurrë!

----------


## Llapi

> KFOR-i bastis lagjen e Jasharajve 
> 
> 
> Prishtinë, 11 nëntor 2005 (Kosovapress) Time: 11 : 16 
> 
> Forca të mëdha të KFOR-it francez në orët e pasdites kanë bastisur lagjen e Jasharjave në Prekaz pa dhënë detaje arsyet e këtij veprimi. Murat Jashari i ka cilësuar veprimet e pjesëtarëve të KFOR-it francez si provokim i ri për banorët kësaj lagjeje dhe për vetë familjen e tij. 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Murat Jashari: Në aksion ishin të përfshirë vetëm KFOR-i francez  
> ...


Shoqatat e luftës: TMK të ruajë 24 orë Memorialin Adem Jashari  


Prishtinë, 14 nëntor 2005 (Kosovapress) 

Hyrja dhe kontrolli i Memorialit të Jasharajve është pika kulminante ku KFOR-i francez haptas bën përdhosjen dhe përbuzjen publike të një monumenti historik të popullit shqiptar. Ata mirëfilli e dinë se ky monument për popullin shqiptar është i shenjtë dhe i paprekshëm nga askush, ngase simbolizon qëndresën historike për liri dhe pavarësi të një populli të robëruar, me çrast nga okupatori ranë heroikisht tri gjenerata të një familje, që deri më tani është rast i parë në historinë e çdo populli të robëruar, thuhet në një komunikatë për media të hënën nga shoqatat e dala nga lufta e UÇK-së.

----------


## Llapi

SPECIALE: MURAT JASHARI RRËFEN PËR BASTISJEN E KFOR-IT FRANCEZ 



Murat Jashari: Si në filma!



Shkruajnë: Jehona Veliu e Burim Etemaj



            Prekaz, 11 nëntor 2005 - Qindra ushtarë të KFOR-it francez, disa nga ta edhe me maska e qen nuhatës, helikopterë të shumtë në qiell dhe dhjetëra automjete të blinduara, të enjten pasdite për dy orë e rrethuan Lagjen Jashari dhe na provokuan rëndë, duke prekur për herë të parë pas luftës edhe në gjëra të bekuara, në Kompleksin Përkujtimor Adem Jashari, të cilat janë gjurmë të marsit të 98, të mbetura dëshmi të luftës dhe sakrificës, ku ranë 53 anëtarë të lagjes sonë. Kështu nis rrëfimin e tij special për Epokën e re, Murat Jashari, i cili i ulur këmbëkryq në odë, të premten dukej paksa me i qetë në krahasim me një ditë më herët. 

            Thjesht ka qenë një aksion që mund ta them me përgjegjësinë më të madhe, që i ka ngjarë një filmi të Hollivudit. Aksioni i KFOR-it francez më së paku kishte të bënte me sigurinë dhe me misionin paqeruajtës, thekson Murati, për të shtuar se ushtarët francezë kanë rrethuar Lagjen Jashari pa paralajmërimin e Kuvendit Komunal të Skenderajt, pa paralajmërimin e SHPK-së dhe pa informimin e KFOR-it danez, i cili operon në këtë vend. 

            Provokim tjetër i rëndë, sipas Muratit, që ka prekur shpirtrat e Jasharëve në Prekaz, e me gjasë edhe të gjithë popullit shqiptar, ka qenë keqtrajtimi i fëmijëve dhe udhëtarëve që kalonin rrugës. 

            Ai tregon se askush nga forcat e KFOR-it francez gjatë aksionit nuk kanë folur me të, apo më ndokënd tjetër nga Jasharët. Takimet, thotë ai, janë vendosur pas largimit të tyre dhe pas kontakteve që kanë pasur me Shtabin e Përgjithshëm të KFOR-it, nëpërmjet disa ndërlidhësve të TMK-së. 

            Murati rrëfen se pas largimit të forcave franceze, në odën e Jasharëve ka shkuar një ndërlidhës i KFOR-it me TMK-në, dhe një kolonel i KFOR-it francez, ku ky i fundit ka dhënë disa sqarime dhe ka bërë disa kërkimfalje, se kinse ky aksion është ndërmarrë për sigurinë e qytetarëve. 

            Por, unë, meqë e përdori këtë term, i jam drejtuar: A keni pasur ndonjë kërkesë nga pushteti komunal, nga policia e UNMIK-ut, nga SHPK-ja, apo nga ndonjë qytetar për siguri? Ai u përgjigj jo. Atëherë, i kam thënë se si ka mundësi që të futeni në një vend me gjithë ato forca, përderisa nuk kërkohet siguria. Dhe e dyta, i thashë zotërisë nëse ju mund ta vlerësoni se një aksion është për sigurinë e qytetarëve, kur pjesëtarët e komandës suaj, fëmijët e ciklit të ultë të shkollës nën presionin e tytave të automatikëve i detyrojnë me dhunë ti nxjerrin nga çantat librat dhe fletoret e tyre e ti qesin në rrugë, dhe i nxjerrin nga makina botën femërore që ishin me fëmijë të vegjël dhe i kontrollojnë në mënyrën më të vrazhdët, po pajtohem me ju. Por, mendoj se kishte me qenë e arsyeshme fjala e juaj, nëse një ushtar i juaj do të përkëdhelte flokët e një fëmije dhe do ti thoshte se unë jam këtu për sigurinë tënde atëherë isha bindur, por jo nga arroganca dhe nga forca e ushtarëve tuaj, tregon Murati disa detaje nga biseda me kolonelin francez. 

            Forcat franceze, konsideron ai, në lagjen Jashari kanë bërë një demonstrim të forcës dhe të arrogancës së vrazhdësisë së tyre. Ndërhyrjen në Kompleksin Përkujtimor Adem Jashari dhe sjelljen brutale ndaj fëmijëve, tregon Murati, nuk ka mundur tia falë kolonelit francez, i bindur se askush nuk do tia falte këtë. Kurse, për të tjerat kam thënë se nuk ka problem, thekson Murati, i cili tregon se familja Jashari pas luftës ka pasur shumë provokime nga KFOR-i francez, duke përjashtuar vitin e fundit, ku falë angazhimit të tij ishte arritur një komunikim më i mirë me komandën franceze. 

            Por, pas rastit të fundit, Murati hedh dyshimin se në formacionet franceze shpeshherë ka njerëz që nuk përfillin ndoshta as urdhrat e komandës së tyre, apo provokojnë për hir të interesave të caktuara një vend që ka sakrifikuar për lirinë e Kosovës, e që mundohet me tërë qenien ti kontribuojë ruajtjes së unitetit dhe të ardhmes së Kosovës. 



            Falë zotit dhe durimit, e tejkaluam edhe një situatë të rëndë...



            Falë zotit dhe durimit që kemi pasur, është tejkaluar ajo situatë e rëndë... Më vjen shumë keq që para lexuesve të gazetës suaj të paraqes ngjarje të dhimbshme, sepse është një kohë kur qytetari i Kosovës duhet të presë lajme të mira, qofshin ato të ekonomisë, të zhvillimit të arsimit, e mbi të gjitha lajme të mira për të ardhmen e Kosovës. Është shumë e rëndë kur gjashtë vite pas luftës ndodhin akte shqetësuese dhe provokuese nga paqeruajtësit francezë, të cilët populli shqiptar i ka pritur me lule, shprehet Murati.

            Arsyen e vërtetë të provokimit të Lagjes Jasharaj nga ushtarët francezë, ai nuk mund ta japë për momentin. Kjo ndoshta, sipas tij, do një analizë më të thellë apo përgjigjen më të mirë, shton Murati, mund ta japë vetë KFOR-i francez. Ne e dimë se historikisht shteti francez e ka një miqësi me popullin dhe shtetin serb dhe dihet e kaluara e këtij vendi me regjimin serb. Dihet shumë mirë se në pjesën Veriore të Mitrovicës ende veprojnë në mënyrë legale forcat, politika dhe ligjet e atij regjimi në prezencën e policisë së UNMIK-ut dhe të KFOR-it francez. Frika është se mos me imponimin e atij regjimi po ndodhin edhe provokime siç ndodhi ky i fundit te ne. Unë i thashë kolonelit francez se nuk di nëse njerëzit me maska (të maskuar kanë qenë vetëm ata ushtarë të cilët kanë prekur gjësendet në Kompleksin Përkujtimor Adem Jashari), që kanë prekur gjësendet në Kompleksin Përkujtimor Adem Jashari, kanë qenë ushtarë francezë apo çka, dhe ku ishte qëllimi i tyre për të prekur gjëra që janë të shenjta, shprehet ai, për të treguar se ushtarët me maska kanë prekur disa gjëra që kanë qenë të paprekura që nga ngjarja e marsit, të cilat nuk janë prekur as nga qindra e mijëra vizitorë, e as nga vetë autoritetet e Kompleksit, por asnjëherë as nga policia apo KFOR-i. Po them, ka pasur mjaft provokime dhe mosmarrëveshje, por rasti më i rëndë apo kulminant ka qenë të enjten ndërhyrja në Kompleksin Përkujtimor Adem Jashari, nënvizon Murat Jashari.



            Polici danez, sebep i së mirës...



            Murati sqaron se gjatë aksionit nuk ka pasur forca të shteteve tjera të KFOR-it, e as pjesëtarë të SHPK-së, por vetëm ushtarë francezë. SHPK-ja, thotë ai, ka shkuar në Lagjen Jashari pas përfundimit të aksionit, për ta shoqëruar kolonelin francez. Në këtë rast dua të falënderoj përzemërsisht një polic të bashkësisë ndërkombëtare me kombësi daneze, i cili ka ardhur pothuajse rastësisht dhe ka ndihmuar në qetësimin e gjendjes. Mendoj se ai ishte sebepi i së mirës, thekson Murati, i cili gjatë bisedës bën të ditur se me të dëgjuar për rastin, shumë qytetarë nga të gjitha anët e Kosovës nëpërmjet telefonit janë interesuar dhe kanë shprehur shqetësimin e tyre se çka po ndodh në Lagjen Jasharaj. Jemi munduar ta ruajmë gjakftohtësinë në mënyrë që mos të shërbejmë si lagje, apo familje si element destabilizues, sepse dihet se Kosova ndoshta tash është në fazën më kritike kur pritet edhe fillimi i bisedimeve, dhe dikush është i interesuar që në Kosovë të mos ketë stabilitet. Duke i pasur parasysh këto fakte, jemi munduar që situata mos të dalë nga kontrolli, deri në maksimum. Mendoj se këtë e kemi kaluar me mençuri dhe do të dëshiroja që jo vetëm në lagjen tonë, në familje, por askund në Kosovë të mos ndodhin kurrë më provokime të tilla, përfundon Murat Jashari, rrëfimin e tij lidhur me bastisjen e KFOR-it francez në Kompleksin Përkujtimor Adem Jashari.

----------


## Skofiar

Me qellim qe lexuesit e ketij forumi te kene njohuri lidhur me aktivitetet politike dhe ushtarake qe beheshin ne nje faze kur Kosova ishte e okupuar po shkruaj disa perjetime te asaj periudhe.
Ne vitin 1991 ne Kosove vepronte ne ilegalitet shtabi operativ i Mbrojtjes dhe ai organizativ.Ne organizim te Ministrise se mbrojtjes qe poashtu vepronte ne ilegalitet u muar vendim qe ne Kosove te fillojne pergaditjet per lufte te armatosur per lirine e vendit.
Duke qene te gatshem qe te sakrifikohemi per lirine  e vendit 53 vullnetare nga viset e ndryshme te shqiptareve  ne mbarim te shtatorit 1991 nisemi per ushtrime ushtarake ne Shqiperi.Kjo nisme ishte perkrahur dhe mirepritur nga te gjitha subjektet politike qe vepronin ne ate kohe ne Kosove.Ishim te lumtur qe kishte ardhe koha per ti dhene fund heshtjes dhe friges qe ishte mbjelle tek populli se Serbia eshte e forte ushtarakisht dhe se nuk jemi ne gjendje ti kundervihemi me force.
Ne ishim grupi i dyte qe udhetonim per Shqiperi sepse grupi i pare veq kishte perfunduar stevitjet nje mujore dhe ishte kthyer ne Kosove.
Ne grupin e pare po e permend se kishte qene Deshmori Zahir Pajaziti dhe shume shoke te tije.Duke bere nje udhetim nga Kosova ne perendim e pastaj ne Shqiperi ne fillim te tetorit 1991 filluam pergaditjet ushtaraka ne nje vend te caktuar qe duhej ti ishte shume sekret, pra ne nje Kazerme qe ishte e zgjedhur posaqerisht per ne.Me ne punonin pese oficer ushtarak te cilet kishte pergaditje te posaqme per diversion dhe kishin marra pervoja edhe nga luftrat tjera te mehershme si pjesmarres aktiv ne ato luftra.
Ishim te ndare ne dy njesite dhe ne njesitin e dyte qe isha une kishim emeruar Adem Jasharin si rreshtere te njesitit, pra si ndihmes i oficerit qe na udhehiqte.
*Ademi* ishte nje njeri me tipare karakteristike.
Ishte shume i urte dhe i sjellshem
Fliste rralle dhe me vendosmeri
Ishte shume i pashem dhe simpatik
I kendeshme per bisede,i gateshme per ndihme ndaj cdokujt.
Ai thoshte Kosova kurr nuk clirohet nga okupatori pa drejtuar tytat ndaj tije.
Ne ushtrime kishte nje vullnet te jashtezakonshem dhe pononte shume, ishte i palodheshem sepse kishte pergaditje te posaqme fizike duke arritur rezultate shume te mira ne gjdo veprimtari ushtarake.
Bisedonim gjere e gjate per mundesite e fillimit te luftes clirimtare ne Kosove.
Investimi behej nga fondi i qevereise se atehereshme te Bukoshit.
Pas mbarimit te pergaditjeve nje mujore nga udheheqesi Zymeri dhe Sali Ceku qe kishte ardh posaqerisht per kete ceshtje tek ne na jipet mundesi qe ne menyre vullnetare te organizuar dhe te armatosur mire te kalojme kufirin Kosove-Shqiperi
Nga 53 veta sa ishim gjithesejt 33 u lajmeruam qe ne menyre vullnetare ta kalojme kufirin duke bartur arme te cilat Kosoves i duheshin me shume se gjthqka tjeter.
Sali Ceku kishte marr detyre qe te na drejtoje ne ate rruge sepse kishte pas njohuri duke e kaluar kufirin dhe kishte jetuar afer kufirit Kosove-Shqiperi.
Beme nje udhetim te gjate dhe te mundimshem, ishte acar dhe kishte ngrica dhe duke kaluar nje lume thuajse te gjithe u zhytem deri ne bel ne uje, sepse nuk kishim tjeter mundesi kalimi.Gjate udhetimit shume ushtare u rraskapiten nga pesha e rende qe kishin por nuk dorezoheshin dot.
Ademi dhe une sa qendronim ne fillim sa ne funde te Kolones duke ju ndihmu shokeve dhe duke ju dhene moral (edhe pse morali nuk mungonte asnjehere) por lodhja e kishte bere te veten.
Ishte parapare qe ne oret e nates te arrihet vendi i caktuar por ne kishim vonese dhe ne oret e mengjesit (diku ka ora 5) arritem ne fshatin Voksh te komunes se Decanit.Dy shoke tan qe njifshin nje familje qe kishte shtepine rrenze nje mali shkuan dhe biseduan per te kerkuar strehim dhe pushim dy oresh sepse kishte aguar dhe nuk mund te banim levizje pa u diktuar.
33 persona u mirepritem nga ajo familje bujare dhe secili nga ne piu nje gote qumshti te vluar dhe beme terjen e veshembathjes.
Me pas ne grup nga 3 deri 4 veta u larguam ne fshatrat tjera te ndryshem deri sa secili arriti ne vendin e tije ku banonte.
Armatimin e kish lan ne ate shtepi bujare dhe me pas ishte transferuar tek nje shoke yni Sami Tahiri. Detyra jon ishte qe pas disa diteve te shkojme per ta barte armatimin ne rajone te caktuara.Pas dy javesh shkuam tek Samiu.
Pergjate udhetimit kerkuam ne shtepi Ademin por Baca Shaban na tha se ai veq ka filluar rrugetimin.
Ne shtepin e Samiut gjetem Ademin me bashkepunetore te tije ku beme plane si ta transferojme armatimin ne zona te caktuara.
Ademi vendosi qe armet te mbahen ne dore te mbushura dhe ne rast ndaljeje nga forcat policore te filloj e shtena ndaj tyre.
Per fat kaluam te padiktuar dhe bene transferimin e armeve ne vende te caktuara.
Detyra e ardheshme ishte qe te pergadisim edhe 400 ushtare per ushtrime por kjo nuk u realizua.
Pas me shume se nje muaj qendrimi ne Kosove arrestohet ne Prishtine Xhavit Gubetini pastaj shoku i tije Faton Gajtani dhe menjhere ekspedita policore nisene per Decan, pastaj Mitrovice dhe Prekaz.
Gjate ketij akcioni arrestohen ne Decan Sami tahiraj dhe Shkelzen Gjonaj dhe ne Mitrovice Nazmi Bajrami si dhe arrestimi i shefit te shtabit operativ Hajzer Hajzeraj.
Banesa ime u rrethua nga mese 100 forca policore per ore te tera, por une isha arratisur pak para rrethimit sepse me kishte ardhe njoftimi per largim.
Adem Jashari i rrethuar kishte bere rezistence me vllezerit Rifatin dhe Hamzen e me ndihme edhe te bashkefshatareve kishte arrit qe te zmbraps armikun dhe te largohet nga shtepia perkohesisht duke u vendose ne malet e Drenices me vendosmerine  per te vazhduar rezistencen e armatosur per lirine e vendit.
Tortuarat qe jane bere ndaj shokeve te burgosur kan qene te papara deri me ateher.Ne televizionin serb pergaditet nje emision duke na quajtur grupi me i rrezikshem terrorist pas Shaban Polluzhes duke kerkuar denimin me vdekje te shokeve tan.

Disa Politikan tane i kaploje friga deri ne palce dhe veshtire se mund ta gjeje ndonjerin diku per konsultim apo keshillim.
Rugova menjeher leshon nje kumtese se ky nuk qendron pas ketij organizimi
Bukoshi e beri te njejten duke thene se nuk din se kush e ka bere kete organizim.
Shoket tane te burgosur mbeten pa asnje perkrahje institucionale.
Rexhimi serb me presionin qe i behej nga bashkesia nderkombetare nuk arriti ti denoj me vdekje keta trima por i denoj me nga 10 deri ne 6 vite burgim duke pesuar edhe denimet edhe per ne qe ishim te arratisur.
Kishim nje pershtypje se keto organe qe kishin organizuar kete veprim nuk e kishin analizuar mundesin e zbulimit tone dhe ishin te pa pergaditura per kete raste.
Ne fillim te janarit ne qe ishim arratis qendruam ne shqiperi per te marr vendime te metejme se si te veprohet me tutje.Ne ate kohe pushtetin ne Shqiperi e kishte Ramiz Aliu por kuptohej se se shpejti ne pushtet do te vij Sali Berisha.
Ne kishim takime me te dy palet rreth kesaj qeshtje.
Takimin me Sali Berishen e beme me kerkesen e tije.Pytjet qe i beme Sali Berishes ishin te ndryshme por me kryesorja ishte mundesia per ndihme per lufte te armatosur. Ai na tha se Shqiperia gjendet ne nje krize te madhe dhe nuk kemi buke as per te ngrene e le ma per te bere lufte por na preferoj qe perkohesisht te ikim ne perendim dhe te studjohet pastaj kjo ceshtje shume e rendesishme.
Aty ne Tirane ishte Hamze Jashari me ne dhe pritej te arrij edhe Ademi por na erdhi lajmi se Ademi nuk don te largohet nga Kosova dhe se don te filloj rezistencen e armatosur.Disa prej nesh muarem rrugen e mergimit me qellim qe mos te qendrojm gjete por te kthehemi prap per qellimin qe kishim para vehtes.
Ne perendim vazhduam aktivitetin ne forma tjera duke u perpjekur qe te ndihmojme per ceshtjen kombetare te pa zgjidhur.
Kishin filluar te shfaqen paknaqesi me pasivitetin e udheheqjes  se atehereshme politke e cila nuk bente asgje tjeter pos se thirrte per qetesi dhe durim te pafund.
Me kete qeshtje ne nuk u pajtuam por ngritem zerin per lufte ndaj okupatorit.
Me lindjen e UCK-se u vertetua se kush ishin ata qe ishin ne gjendje ta dhene jeten per atdhe.
LAVDI UÇK-se dhe Komandantit legjendar Adem Jasharit

----------


## Llapi



----------


## Llapi

Stadiumi i Lushnjës merr emrin e komandantit legjendar Adem Jashari  


Tiranë, 22 dhjetor 2005 (Kosovapress) Time: 15 : 11 

Këshilli Bashkiak i Qytetit të Lushnjës, me vendimin nr.55, vendosi të ndryshojë emrin e Stadiumit të qytetit të Lushnjës nga Roza Haxhiu në "Adem Jashari" - hero i Kosovës, ndërsa vendimi është miratuar edhe nga nënprefekti, Abaz Hajdari.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

A SI I SHPETOI SHABAN JASHARI PUSHKATIMIT NGA PARTIZANT E MAL SADIKUT


Si bente pushteti jugosllav presion ndaj familjes Jashari?- Pse ai pushtet i frikesohej aq shume autooritetit te Shaban Jasharit ne Drenice?  Si i shpetoi mixha Shab an pushkatimit nga partizanet e Mal Sadikut?  Pse Dervish Kopriva deshironte ta beje Shaban Jasharin, komisar politik te ushtrise se tij?  Si e gjen viti l968 familjen e Sha ban Jasharit?

Zeri: Para viteve te renda te izolimit l952-l958, mixha Shaban burgoset nga pushteti i atehershem. Sa qendron ai ne burg dhe si lirohet?

GJYSHI SHITI SHTATE KRERE BAGETI PER TA NXJERRE SHABAN NGA BURGU BABEN

Rifat Jashari: Baba Shaban nuk ka qendruar kohe te gjate ne burg. Babagjyshi atehere mbante shume bageti dhe vendos t`i shese disa prej tyre per ta nxjerre ate nga burgu. Kete e ben permes disa malazezeve, te cilet paskan jetuar ate kohe ne Skenderaj, e per te cilet thuhet se gjoja paskan qene njerez te drejte. E takon babagjyhi njerin prej tyre dhe me parate e shtate buallicave qe i kishte shitur, permes ketyre malazezeve e nxjerr Shabanin
Rreth viteve te 5O-ta Dervish Kopriva mundohej ta formoje ushtrine dhe i kishte thene babait:Ne qoftese mundemi me ba punen per me formue nje ushtri tonen, atehere ti Shaban do ta udheheqesh politiken e saj, do te behesh komesar" prej burgut i cili ne kohen kur ishte burgosur i kishte pasur 28 vjet. Pra, eshte dashte te shkrihet diçka prej pasurise se familjes qe te lirohet Shabani prej burgut. Ne ate kohe une kam qene 5-6 vjeçar dhe nuk me kujtohet shumeçka. 
Ajo qe me ka mbetur ne kujtese eshte dita e lirimit te babait prej burgut, i kishte te veshura nje pale rroba ngjyre kafeje dhe ne koke mbante ate dite nje kapele.Zeri: Ne nje rrefim te mehershem Mixha Shaban ka rrefyer se si pushteti ka dashur ta dergoje ate per te punuar si mesuses ne Gjilan, ne Gollak, por ai nuk e kishte pranuar?

Rifat Jashari: Kjo eshte e vertete. Babai gjithmone ka qene i percjellur dhe i ndjekur nga pushteti, deri ne momentin e fundit te jetes se tij. Pushteti e ka pasur parasysh ate si mesues e intelektuar qe ishte ne ate kohe ne Drenice, prandaj UDB-ne, e kane penguar dy gjera: e para, pse babai na mesonte drejt neve femijeve te tij, dhe e dyta, autoriteti i madh qe kishte ne Drenice. Shpesh ka thene se jane dy gjera qe e mbajne njeriun te forte :majmun duke kercyer: orali dhe moslakmia. Si mesues qe ishte ,kishte moral dhe karakter te forte, prandaj UDB-ja, mendonte qe ta bente per vete, sepse e dinte se po e pati prej vetes Shaban Jasharin, munnd dte kete edhe shume te tjere ne Drenice.Por, ai i kishte analizuar keto pune dhe nuk kishte rene ne lajkat e pushtetit, bile thoshte:Ma mire me hek e me u flijue vete, sesa me marre ne qafe shume njerez te tjere. 

Zeri: Pasi qe nuk ia del ta perfitoje mixhen Shaban, pushteti vazhdon serish me presion te madh ndaj familjes suaj. Cilat forma te presionit i perdorte ne ate kohe pushteti?

Rifat Jashari: Shkaku kryesor i presionit ngaj familjes sone ishte refuzimi i babait per te bashkepunuar me pushtetin. Pas kesaj, UDB-ja, ka perdorur forma te tjera te presionit. Filluan te na bejne presione dne aspektin ekonomik duke menduar se keshtu do te na thyejne. Bile me kujjtohet se nje udheheqes i yni  i asaj kohe, bashkepunetor i regjimit, pati thene me vone se nese don t` i gjunjezosh shqiptaret, atehere ndalojuani buken. Qe te mos ndodhe kjo qe e donin ata, babai mundohej qe me djersen e vet te na krijoje neve nje te ardhme e jo te varemi nga pushteti apo dikush tjeter. Shpesh e ka pasur zakon te na thote:Babo, skamja i ka dyert e çelikta. Kur je fukara dhe kur femija te kerkon buke e s` ke çfare t` i japesh, thoshte ai, detyrohesh qe ndoshta edhe ne dere te hasmit me shkue. Punoni, nese doni te jeni dikushi, te forte, te pasur dhe te shendoshe nga mendja. Sa per presionet qe i beheshin, s` eshte trembur kurre prej tyre.Zoti na ka fale neve qe te jemi Zot te kesaj toke dhe i kemi borxh vetem atij- thoshte ai. Ai ka qene jo vetem prindi im, i Hamzes e Ademit, por ka qene edhe mesuesi jone dhe i femijeve tane.

Zeri: T`i kthehemi pak Luftes se Dyte Boterore si periudhe. Cfare mund te na thoni per jeten e mixhes Shaban gjate kesaj lufte, thuhet se ka pasur shume probleme si me serbet ashtu edhe me partizanet?

Rifat Jashari: Edhe ajo kohe ka qene e veshtire per bablokun.Ai i ishte bashkangjitur prej fillimit e deri ne fund Shaban Polluzhes. Babagjyshi dhe babai jo qe kishin pasur pro bleme me serbet, sepse ato ishin te perhershme, por edhe me vete shqiptaret, sidomos me partizanet.
Kishin pase ardhe nje nate ne shtepine tone te vjeter dy kateshe partizanet. Dikush prej tyre i kish pas thene babgjyshit Muratit:Hajde ti i Zoti i shpise e kallxona diçka... sepse partizanet e kishin pase shprehi qe kur te shkojne dikund, te kerkojne muhabet te mire prej te zotit te shtepise e po ashtu edhe te hane mire...Babgjyshi ua kish tregue nje barcolete qe disi t` u jepe te kuptojne se edhe ballistet dhe partizanet shqiptare jane vellllllezer dhe kot po vriten mes vete...Por, ec e shpjegoju atyre qe s`kuptojne. Nje nate, ne oden tone ishin per konak dy balliste nga nje fshat fqinj, nga Kryesheci, por Babgjyshi atehere mbante shume bageti dhe vendos t`i shese disa prej tyre per ta nxjerre baben (Shabanin) nga burgu.Kete e ben permes disa malazezeve, te cilet paskan jetuar ate kohe ne Skenderaj. E takon babgjyshi njerin prej tyre dhe me parate e shtate buallicave qe i kishte shitur, permes ketyre malazezeve e nxjerr Shabanin prej burbut. Kur merret vesh se po vinte ne fshat nje brigade e partizaneve prej Shqiperise, ata çohen e ikin sepse e dine se do te pushkatohen ne vend po u zune nga partizanet. Mirepo, çka ndodh?  Vjen pastaj te shtepia jone Mal Sadiku me ate brigaden e tij te partizaneve nga Tropoja, per te cilet thone se kane qene agresive dhe kane pushkatuar njerez. I nxjerre babgjyshin Muratin dhe babain Shabanin per t` i pushkatuar te gardhi, mirepo per fat, i shpeton nje milic vullnetar qe ishte atehere, duke garantuar se nga shtepia jone nuk kane dalur ata dy ballistet. Mal Sadiku i thote babgjyshit, se don me ia marre te vetmin djale-Shabanin dhe kerkon qe ta percjellin deri ne Mikushnice, Babgjyshi i thote: Po vi une se Shabani eshte i ri, dhe e percjelle ate deri ne Mikushnice. Atje Mal Sadiku, ia heq babgjyshit prej krahu japangjen (nje lloj palltoje prej leshit), qe paska qene e mire, dhe me paartizanet e tij e rrezojne duke e futur me koke ne bore. Megjithate, shpeton disi nga pushkatimi dhe ata partizanet vazhdojne rrugen me tej... Kete ngjarje, e kam degjuar dudke e treguar disa here baba Shaban. Sa here qe babgjyshi apo baba kane treguar per historine e tyre, ajo vertete ka qene e dhimbshmse.

DERVISH KOPRIVA DONTE QE SHABAN JASHARI TE JETE KOMESAR
POLITIK I USHTRISE SE TIJ

Zeri: Pas mbarimit te Luftes se Dyte Boterore, problemet me pushstetin megjithate nuk marrin fund? 
Rifat Jashari: Jo, veq sa dijne e shtohen. Me ka treguar babai se ne kohen e Dervish Koprives, pra rreth viteve `5O, Dervishi qe jetonte si kaçak maleve te Drenices, kishte kontakte me b a bain qe ne ate kohe ishte mesues i respektuar ne Drenice. Dervishi mundohej, ta formoje perseri nje force te armatosur sepse, pas Luftes se Dyte Boterore punet per ne shqiptaret ne Kosove nuk kishin shkuar mire.
Pas mbledhjes se Bujanit, dhe pas dredhive qe ne kurriz te shqiptareve i bente regjimi i atehershem serb, Dervishi kishte menduar dhe llogaritur se edhe populli shqiptar dudhet ta kete te drejten qe te vendose vete per fatin e tij: t` i bashkangjitet Shqiperise ose te mbetet ne Jugosllavi, por t`i kete te drejtat e barabarta me te tjeret. Per keto qellime Dervish Kopriva mundohej ta formoje ushtrine dhe i kishte thene babait:Nese mundemi me ba punen per me formue nje ushtri tonen, atehere ti Shaban do ta udheheqesh politiken e saj, do te behesh komesar.
Mirepo edhe ketu punet deshtojne sepse Dervishin e zene, ndersa ne bllokun e shenimeve te tij, policet e kishin pas gjetur emrin e babait, per çka shkojne dhe prej ores se mesimit e nxjerrin ba bain qe punonte si mesues, dhe e çojne ne burg. Pastaj siç tregova me pare, babgjyshi e liron prej burgut duke paguar para te medha permes atyre malazezeve. Pastaj vijne ato vitet e renda ndersa presioni i vazhdueshem i serbeve rritej, jo vetem ndaj familjes sone, por edhe ndaj shume familjeve te tjera, disa prej te cilave, detyrohen te marrin rrugen e mergimit e te shkojne ne Turqi e ne vende te tjera. Por, krejt ate kohe te veshtire, babgjyshi dhe babai i perballojne dhe nuk e leshojne vendin duke i bere keshtu nje nder te madhe veti, por edhe neve pasardhesve te tyre.

BABE E DJALE BASHKE NE DEMONSTRATAT PER FLAMUR

Zeri: Viti l968, siç dihet ishte nje vit shume i rendesishem per ne si komb. Si kujtohet ne familjen Jashari ky vit, a ka ndonje te veçante?

Rifat Jashari: Pjesemarrja ne demonstratat e atehershme dhe ngritja e flamurit kane qene gjera te cilat babai i ka perjetuar. Thjesht, viti l968 dhe protestat e atehershme me ngritje te flamurit, kane qene diçka qe jane perkrahur dhe mbeshtetur si nga babai ashtu edhe nga shume te tjere ne ate kohe. Viti l968 ka qene nje fillim i historise se re te shqiptareve te Kosoves sepse veç ishte mundur frika e mehershme dhe babai ka qene i angazhuar dhe pjesemarres i drejtperdrejte ne ngritjen e flamurit ne Skenderaj. Ne ato protesta bashke me babain ka qene edhe Hamza. Nje vit pas ketyre demonstratave shkova ne Gjermani.

Zeri: Si lindi ideja qe te shkoni ne Gjermani, si u mor ky vendim, çfare te tha atehere mixha Shaban?

Rifat Jashari: Ideja ka qene e imja. Atehere, permes Byrose per Punesim te Skenderajt. Ne vitin l973 , Hamza e pati mbaruar sherbimin ushtarak dhe une e mora nja 5 muaj ne Gjermani, por nuk deshti te rrije me shume dhe tha: Gjermania s` qenka per mua. U kthye prej atje dhe u punesua ne Fabriken e Municionit. Hamzen nuk e ka terhequr kurre gurbeti dhe vendi i huaj. Ishte e mundur te dilej jashte. Nje dite isha duke ndejtur para dyerve te oborrit, kur qe andej po kalojne disa djem te Prekazit, te cilet kishin qene ne Skenderaj dhe ishin shkkruar, qe te shkojne per te punuar jashte Kosoves. Fola me ta dhe i pyeta se ku ishin? Ata me thane se kishin qene ne Skenderaj per t` u regjistruar qe te shkojne ne Gjermani. Bera edhe une si ata. Shkova te nesermen te daja Selim (Rraci) qe punonte ne Byrone per Punesim ne Skenderaj. Ai me pyeti:A ke biseduar me Shabanin per kete pune dhe a te ka lejuar?. Po, i thashe edhe pse te them te drejten se kisha pyet fare. Por, une menndoja, te dilja te punoja dikund sepse ne kushtet e atehershme, ishte veshtire ta kaloje jeten perpara. Derisa me ka ardhur thirrja, babai nuk e ka ditur. Thirrjen ma solli nje nip i cili duke menduar se e dijne te gjithe per kete pune me tha:: Qe daje, te ka ardhe thirrja me shkue ne Gjermani. Babai u befasue dhe tha:Cfare thirrje more.... Pasi e kuptoi se per çka behet fjale, me tha:Qysh po shkon aq larg, a e dind se duhet tri shtete me i kalue per me mb erri atje?. Po e provoj, i thashe, kjameti nuk behet. Te them te drejten, babushit nuk i erdhi mire qe une shkova ne Gjermani , sepse isha velllai me i madh ne familje, ndersa Hamza e Ademi ishin ende ne shkolle dhe mbetej nje mungnese ne shtepine tone. Megjithate, ai nuk e ka pase zakon te te pengoje per asgje. Para se te nisesha me tha:Nese s`te pelqen atje, kthehu se gurbeti me zor s`mbahet. Prej asaj kohe, o po kthehem kesaj vere, o ketij dimri, por jo, sot e kesaj dite ende jam ne pune ne Gjermani....

 GJERMANIA S`QENKA PER MUA, THOSHTE HAMZA

Zeri: Me çka eshte shenuar periudha l968-8l, ne familjen tuaj?

Rifat Jashari: Une e kam degjuar babain duke thene se vullneti per te nisur qe te punohet shume per ngritjen ekonomike te familjes, ka nisur ne vitin l979, per arsye se ai kishte llogaritur ne ate kohe, se periudha e veshtire per shqiptaret e Kosoves kishte kaluar. Deri atehere, babai kishte punuar aq sa per ta mbajtur familjen dhe me teper i kishte kushtuar rendesi problemit çka do te behet me te ardhmen e djemve dhe nipave te tij dhe te shqiptarevee si teresi. Ai e permend vitin l979 si nje vit kur fillon kthesa e madhe e familjes sone. Bile, babai thoshte se prej ketij viti per dhjete vjet rresht i ka dhene shume zor punes duke e arsyetuar kete me siç thoshte aie kam pa se po fillojne te ndryshojne gjerat, po levizin per te mire dhe familja duhet te perparoje. Gjate kesaj kohe vetem une isha jashte Kosoves, ndersa te gjithe te tjeret, punonin ne ekonomine familjare ne Prekaz. Gjate kesaj periudhe Hamza, vjen ne Gjermani, po nuk rrin me shume se 5 muaj dhe kthehet ne vendlindje.

Zeri: Kur ka ndodhur kjo dhe pse erdhi Hamza ne Gjermani?

Rifat Jashari: Ne vitin l973, Hamza e pati mbaruar sherbimin ushtarak dhe une ia dergova garancionin e ai erdhi e ndejti nja 5 muaj ne Gjermani, por nuk deshti te rrije me shume dhe tha:Gjermania s`qenka per mua. U kthye prej atje dhe u punesua ne Fabriken e Municionit, ndersa une mbeta edhe me tej atje. Thjeshte Hamzen nuk e ka terhequr kurre gurbeti dhe vendi i huaj.


KUR T`LUFTOJ UNË, KANE ME SHKRUE SHTATE GAZETA, THOSHTE TAHIR MEHA

Si shkojne ne Turqi Rifati e Hamza per te marre pamflete pas demonstratave te vitit l98l? Si i shpjegonte ne ate kohe Shaban Jashari babait te tij Muratit çka shkruanin gazetat serbe?  Cka i lidh Jasharet me Tahir Mehen? Si e organizoi Shaban Jashari varrimin e Tahir Mehes?  Cka thoshte ministri i atehershem jugosllav i Puneve te Brendshme Franjo Herleviq per rrethimin e Tahir Mehes ne Prekaz?

Zeri: Me heret thate se vitin l979, mixha Shaban e ka permendur si vit te kktheses ne familjen tuaj. A ka ndondje shpjegim te posaçem kjo?

PO U BE KOSOVA REPUBLIKE SOT E DHJETE VJET, SIKUR ME U BA SOT THOSHTE SHABAN JASHARI NE VITIN l98l »

Rifat Jashari: Baba Shaban thoshte se ne ate vit e kishte pa fillimin, se punet po leviznin ne drejtim te mire edhe pse thoshte duhet ende shume shume pune e sakrifice, por nuk mundet me asgje qe t`i ndaloje shqiptaret qe te shkojne perpara. Me l979 ka vleressuar se rreziku qe populli yne te asimilohet ka kaluar dhe i pershkruante, edhe fazat qysh kishin rrjedhe ngjarjet deri ne ate kohë. Nje profesor, i angazhuar ne livizjet e vitit l98l ne te cilen levizje ishin te angazhuar edhe Hamza e Ademi, i kishte thene babes ne nje ndeje dikdund pas demonstratave te atij viti:Per gjashte muaj, do ta kemi Republiken e Kosoves, o Shaban, ndersa ba bai ia kish pas kthyer :Degjo more djale, po u be kjo pune sot e dhjete vjet, do te me duket si te behej sot. Pasi i kane varrosur Tahir dhe Nebih Mehen, ai inspektori shqiptar i thote babes Shaban se edhe ai si shqiptar e ndien veten keq qe ceremonia e varrimit te Tahirit ishte e pazakonshme per shqiptaret, dhe se i kupton zakonet e popullit te tij, por pferserit se policset shqiptare nuk kane asgje ne dore dhe s`mund te bejne kurgja. Megjithate, babai e ka udheheqe varrimin e Tahirit dhe atij i kane bere nje nderim si duhet. Ai thoshte ne ate kohe se tash do dte filloje te lulezoje ky vend, por duhet ende gjak dhe sakrifice. Me kujtohet qe baba Shaban thoshte qe njerezit punojne tri llojesh: disa punojnne veq me trup, disa te tjere veq me mendje, ndersa disa te tjere me trup dhe me mendje. Me i miri, thoshte ai, eshte njeriu qe punon edhe me mendje edhe me trup.
Une mendoj se babai ka qene i detyruar te punoje me mendje dhe me trup, sepse s`ka pasur mundesi t`i perballoje ndryshe rreziqet qe i kanoseshin. Ai ishte po ashtu shume i informuar. Ne ate kohe, ai kishte lexuar nje gazete ne gjuhen serbe, me duket Borba kishte qene dhe ishte koha kur s`ekzistonin gazeta ne gjuhen shqipe dhe i kishte thene babait te tij Muratit: Paska me ardhe nje kohe kur njeriu paska me fole ne Amerike, ndersa ne paskemi me e pa ate ne oden tone. Ai kishte lelxuar keshtu dhe mund te them se ne baze te shtypit, e ka njohur mire politiken qe behej ne vendet perreth dhe ne vende te tjera te botes. Ai e thoshte po ashtu se njeriu duhet te mesoje shumeçka, bile disa here e ka thene se eshte mire qe edhe gjuha e romeve te mesohet.Ne dash me njofte tjetrin, duhet me ja dite punet, thoshte ai, duke shkuar gjithmone kah ajo qe se pari te studiohen problemet, e pasgtaj te veprohet. Babai e kishte njohur mire UDB-ne dhe Serbine dhe ne disa raste e kam degjuar vete duke thene:Keto qe po ndodhin me planet e serbeve jane bere nga akademiket. Serbi e mbyt femijen e vet vetem per ta krijuar nje shkas, qe ta fillojne ndonje aksion kunder te tjereve, tregonte ai. Babai na e ka shpjeguar shume mire neve dhe nipave te tij historine e Ahmet Delise, te Azem Bejtes, edhe pse, ai ishte i lindur ne vitin kur Azemi e ka bere luften dhe ka vdekur (l924). Kur ai shpjegonte diçka nga historia, gjithmone thoshte kujtoje te keqen, por mos punoni ashtu, percille kohen çka ka ndodhur dhe shihe veten qe e ardhmja te mos te zere aty. Ai gjithmone tregonte se njerezit kane luftuar edhe me sepate, ndersa dinjitetin s`e kane humbur.

Zeri: Pjese e historise se familjes suaj jane edhe lidhjet e miqesise me familje qe kishin autoritet ne Drenice....

MOS MERR ÇFAREDO MIKU...

Rifat Jashari: Babai apo njerezit e mençur ne ate kohe, thoshin shpesh:Mos merr çfaredo miku, sepse po more ndonje mik qe nuk eshte bime e shendoshe, te tille do te jene edhe nipat dhe mbesat. Per kete arsye, kur kane dashur te lidhen miqesi ne ate kohe, pleqte e kane hulumtuar edhe mikun :a eshte i paster dhe i forte kah morali. Per kete arsye ne kemi lidhur miqesi me familje , te cilat kane qene te mira dhe te pasterta kombetarisht.Jemi munduar qe sikur kur te zem nuse, ashtu edhe kur te fejojme ndonje vajze, miku te zgjidhet. Edhe sot, pas luftes, mundohemi ta ndjekim kete tradite. Nena jone Zahidja, ka qene mbese e Shaban Polluzhes, dhe rrethi yne familjar gjithmone lidhet me ngjarje te ndryshme te cilat kane te bejne me çeshtjen kombetare, me njerez te cilet jane munduar te bejne diçka per çeshtjen kombetare.

Zeri :breshka: alojme te viti l98l. Dihet se Hamza e Ademi kane qene pjesemarres aktive ne keto ngjarje, pastaj ndodh edhe rasti i Tahir Mehes. Cka mund te thuhet per familjen Jashari ne vitin l98l?

Rifat Jashari: Ne familjen tone s`ka pasur komente te tjera rreth ketyre ngjarjeve perveç atyre se gjithçka eshte duke levizur perpara, pavaresisht sakrifices. E tere familja ishim te angazhuar ne keto ngjarje. Personalisht une kam qene i angazhuar ne keto ngjarje dhe kam shkuar bashke me Hamzen edhe ne Turqi per te marre pamflete, sepse ka ekzistuar nje lidhshmeri e madhe midis mergimit dhe Kosoves. Edhe veeete babushi (Shabani) ne vitin l98l ka qene i betuar dhe ka pu nuar ne nje celule te perbashket me Zymer Rrecin per kete levizje. Me Zymerin ka punuar ne dysh. Hamza, po ashtu ka qene ne nje dysh tjeter dhe ka punuar me nje shok nga Ferizaj, emri i te cilit tash nuk po me kujtohet, por me te pata ndejtur shpesh. Ndersa une, kam qene nje ndermjetesues per ta bartur materialin prej Perendidmit dhe vendeve te tjera ne Kosove.

Zeri: A mund dte na flitni me gjeresisht rreth shkuarjes tuaj ne Turqi me Hamzen?

Rifat Jashari: Ne vitin l982 bashke me Hamzen shkuam ne Turqii ku kemi marare pamflete per t` i shperndare ne Kosove. Atje ka qene nje Immer Berisha nga Majaci i Podudjeves, i ndjekur politikisht. Ne i kemi sjelle ato pamflete ne Kosove dhe punna ka qene e atille , sekrete qe as une te mos i tregoj Shabanit per Hamzen, e as Hamzes per Shabanin. Keshtu mbaheshin ne fshehtesi disa pune nga frika se ndonje grup mund te bjere ne burg, dhe me mire ai grup te mos dije asgje per grupin tjeter. Keshtu ka shkuar puna nje kohe jo fort te gjate, e pastaj filluan protestat ne Perendim, ku ne mergimtaret ia filluam me parullat per Enverin:...jemi gati kurdohere, por meqe Perendimi nuk i perfilli atao, sepse sistemi ne Shqiperi ishte çfare ishte ne ate kohe, ne ndryshuam parullat. Protestat kane perfshire pothuar gati te gjitha viset e Perendimit dhe ne to kane marre pjese shqiptare nga te gjitha trojet etnike dhe nga diaspora. Nuk ka pasur asnje proteste ne te cilen nuk kane marre pjese ne menyre masive shqiptaret.

Zeri :maci: ila ishte permbajtja e atyre pamfleteve qe i moret ne Turqi?

Rifat Jashari: Kosova Republike kryesisht. Eshte dashur te ecim paralel me kohen, sepse babai thoshte  po te shkeli koha mbarove.Pra, atehere kerkonim republikek, sepse nuk ka pasur mundesi te tjera.

Zeri: Po me l98l ndodh edhe rezisstenca e Tahir Mehes. Mixha Shaban e ka theksuar me pare se ne jemi nga Prekazi i Poshtem dhe e kemi pershtypjen sikur kjo eshte thene nga ai me nje ndjenje krenarie, dhe po ashtu menjehere permendet edhe rasti i Tahir Mehes. Cka u kujtohet juve prej asaj ngjarjeje dhe çfare u lidh me te?

----------


## ARIANI_TB

VAZHDIM

CKA ISHTE PROBLEM TE ZGJEROHEJ LUFTA KUR REZISTOI TAHIR MEHA

Rifat Jashari: Ka thene ashtu pasi qe jane dy Prekaza: Prekazi i Poshtem dhe Prekazi i Eperm. Prekazi i Poshtem pjese e te cilit jemi edhe ne Jasharet, eshte i njohur edhe me historine dhe luften e Tahir Mehes. Me Tahirin (Mehen) dhe vellane e tij Beqirin, ne kemi qene edhe tezake, sepse edhe ata kane qene nipa te Llaushes, te Vojvodeve. Ne kemi pasur nje muhabet me ta, nuk kemi pasur shume te shkueme e te ardhme , por kemi pasur nje muhabet te mire. Beqiri gjate luftes se fundit dihet se ka qene edhe i perfshire ne radhe e UCK-se dhe ka rene ne lufte. Kur eshte bere rrethim i i Tahirit dhe babes se tij Nebihut me l98l, une kam qene ne Gjermani, por kam ardhur ne Prekaz dikund dy-tri jave pasi kishte ndodhur sulmi. Une kam biseduar me Ademin ne aate kohe dhe familja jone ka qene e pergatitur te vazhdoje luften te cilen e filloi Tahiri me babane e tij, dhe mund te them se veç eshte pritur momenti se a do te provokoje policia. Mirepo, ne anen tjeter, ka qene shume veshtire te fillohet ajo lufte, sepse atehere ne radhet e policise ka pasur edhe police shqiptare, e gjithashtu, edhe rezervistet e mobilizuar kryesisht kane qene shqiptare. Nuk ka pasur mundesi te fillohet lufta, sepse ka mundur te behej nje lufte kunder vete shqiptareve te mobilizuar si rezervistse dhe kjo na ka penguar. S`ka bere te ndidzet lufta vella me vella, sepse rrethi i trete qe iu ka be Tahir Mehes, ka qene i perbere krejt nga djem prej pjeses dermuese te Kosoves te cilet kane qene te angazhuar si rezerviste. Keshtu qe kur u rrethua nga policia, Tahiri luften e ka bere vetem me baben e tij Nebihun. Siç me ka treguar Ademi, pas sulmit, te paret ne truallin e Tahirit kane mberritur babai Shabani , Hamza dhe Ademi. Nje dhender e kishin pasur aty, dhe nje inspektor i policise, i cili e ka mbajtur rendin atypari pas luftes qe ishte zhvilluar. Ai i kishte pas thene bab es, qe sa me pare t`i varrosin Tahirin dhe Nebihun, duke i treguar se policet shqiptare s`kishin asgje ne dore.“Ne asgje ne dore s`kemi dhe munndenidikund vetem 6O-7O veta te merrni pjese ne varrim“, kishte thene ai, sepse keshtu ate e kishin porositur policia. Ai madje i kishte thene babait qe t`u tregoje te afermve te Tahirit , se „as te pame per kryeshendosh nuk ben te mbajne“. Pasi i kane varrosur Tahirin e Nebihun, burrat jane shperndare, ndersa ai inspektori shqiptar i thote babes Shaban se edhe ai si shqiptar e ndien veten keq qe ceremonia e varrimit te Tahirit ishte e pazakonshme per shqiptaret, dhe se i kupton zakonet e popullit te tij, por perserit se policet shqiptare „nuk kane asgje ne dore dhe s`mund te bejne kurgja“. Megjithate, babai e ka udheheqe varrimin e Tahirit dhe atij i kane bere nje nderim si duhet.

Zeri: A ju kujtohet diçka tjeter rreth rasstit te Tahirit?

Rifat Jashari: Sa dime ne, nuk eshte mesuar ne ate kohe kush prej funksionareve e ka urdheruar rrethimin e Tahir Mehes dhe as arsyet pse e kane bere kete, por vete udheheqesi i Ministrise se Puneve te Brendshme, Franjo Herleviq ka qene ne Prekaz dhe ka thene se rrethimi ka qene i paligjshem, sepse sipas tij, me „ligjin jugosllav“ paska qene e parapare qe nje njeri qe nuk pajtohet me regjimin e atij shteti, atij duhet ofruar tri here me lutje: a deshiron te punesohesh, çka po te mundon dhe çka eshte duke te shtyre qe te jesh ne kundershtim me shtetin. Por , keto nuk i ka respektuar askush....
Ne sulmin ndaj Tahirit eshte luajtur nje loje dhe, faatkekqesisht, edhe disa nga udheheqesit edhe disa nga udheheqesit tane nuk e kane kuptuar kete ne ate kohe. Kjo ka qene arsyeja pse ne kemi pesuar me se shumti. Domethene ka ndodhur ajo qe nuk eshte dashur te ndodhe. Baba Shaban thoshte qe njerezit punojne tri llojesh: disa punojne veç me trup, disa te tjere veç me mendje, ndersa didsa te tjere me trup dhe me mendje. Me i miri thoshte ai, eshte njeriu qe punon edhe me mendje edhe me trup. Familja e Tahir Mehes eshte shikuar me sy te keq nga pushtuesi, sepse dihet se babegjyshi i tij, ka qene me Azem Bejten, ka qene shok i Azemit. Edhe pse ka qene e dhimbshme, vrasja e Tahir Mehes ka qene ngjartje me rendesi. Ai e ka pergatitur veten edhe psikikisht per ate lufte dhe une e di se ai ka pas thene me heret:“Kur t`luftoj une, do te shkruajne shtate gazeta“.

ISHTE PERIUDHA KUR U VENDOS :“A PO BEHET ME LAPS, A PO BEHET ME PUSHKE“

Cka u b etuan para varrit te Tahir Mehes, Shaban Jashari me djemte e tij Ademin e Hamzen? Cfare ishte roli i Adem Jasharit ne organizimin e demonstratave te vitit l989 dhe me ke ka bashkepunuar me se afermi ne kete periudhe? Si vendosej ne ode per perdorimin e simboleve kombetare dhe fotografive tjera ne demonstrata? Si u burgos Murat (Rifat) Jshari gjate demonstratave ne Skenderaj? Pse mixha Shaban i porosiste djemte e tij qe te kene kujdes para se dikend ta quajne tradhtar?

Zeri: A jane betuar para varrit te Tehir e Nebih Mehes mixha Shaban,Hamza dhe Ademi?

„RRUGEN QE E KE NISUR DO TA VAZHDOJME DERI NE VDEKJE“, U BETUAN JASHARAJT PARA VARRIT TE TAHIR MEHES

Rifat Jashari:Para se te tregoj per betimin, te them se, me qendresen dhe luften e tij heroike, lirisht mund te thuhet se Tahir Meha u ka dhene perkrahjen me te madhe levizjes studentore dhe demonstratave te vitit l98l, sepse ka qene kjo ngjarje per te cilen eshte degjuar ne shume vende atehere.Tahir Meha eshte nje zinxhir i forte i historise sone.
Ngjarja, per kohen kur ka ndodhur, eshte nje ngjarje kombetare. Tahiri dhe Nebihu kane luftuar me nje regjim i cili eshte munduar qe me çdo kusht t`i shfarose shqiptaret nga faqja e dheut. Aktiviste kryesore te rrethit tone ne organizimin e demonstratave te vitit l989, kane qene: Ademi, Hamza, Jakup Nura, Adem Prellofci, Sahit Jashari, Ilaz Kodra, Ramiz Lladrovci, Fatmir Istogu.....Keta jane ata qe une i kam njohur. Ka edhe te tjere qe kane qene ne takimet qe jane bere ne oden tone, por emrat as qe jane thene atehere e, edhe nese jane thene, ato kane qene emra te rrejshem, pseudonime.
Prane varrit te tyre, baba Shaban, Hamza e Ademi jane betuar se rrugen te cilen e ka nisur Tahiri do ta vazhdojne deri ne vdekje. Per ne, kenaqesia me e madhe eshte se ky betim eshte mbajtur dhe lufta ka vazhduar, po flase per familjen tone sepse, nganjehere njerezit edhe po ta kene vullnetin per te bere diçka, nuk e kane fatin sepse gjerat shkojne edhe me fat. 
Ma merr mendja se baba Shaban, Hamza e Ademi me kohe i kane analizuar gjerat mire, e kane pergatitur veten dhe e kane bere ate betim para varrit te Tahirit sepse kane qene te sigurt se jane te zotet per t`i dalur hakut fjales se dhene dhe e kane mbajtur betimin. Ata nuk kane vepruar sikur qe po veprojne sot njerezit duke dhene premtime te cilat s`po i mbajne pastaj.

Zeri: Sa mund te flitet per nivelin e ndikimit te ketij akti te Ademit e Hamzes?

Rifat Jashari: Baba Shaban, Hamza e Ademi, e kane ditur se ndarja perfundimtare prej serbeve pa lufte nuk mund te behet. Babai gjithmone thoshte:“Analizoni mire punet para se te behen, se kur te behet nje pune, ajo me nuk zhbehet“.
Rezistenca e Tahir Mehes me l98l, i ka hequr dilemat:“ a po behet me laps, a po behet me pushke?“. Aty u derdh gjaku i njerezve qe ishin kombetare, ndersa kjo s`ishte e rastesishme sepse Tahiri ishte brezi i trete i kesaj familjeje qe po bente lufte me Serbine. Me luften e Tahir Mehes, perfundimisht ka marre fund ideja se do te behet diçka me mire per shqiptaret ne Kosove dhe eshte ditur se pa lufte me nuk do te arrihet liria. Prej atehere, veç ka filluar te behet pergatitja psikike ne radhe te pare, e pastaj kane filluar te angazhohen sa me shume njerez per lufte. Mirepo, dikush i kupton gjerat me heret, e dikush me vone. Eshte dashur te behet pergatitja e njerezve per lufte sepse dihet se disponimi i shqiptareve ka ndryshuar shume prej demonstratave te vitit l968, te atyre te vitit l98l dhe ngjarjeve te vitit l989. Numri i atyre qe e kane kuptuar se pa luste nuk ka ndarje prej Serbise ka ardhur duke u shtuar, keshtu qe ka filluar te behet pergatitja psikike e njerezve per lufte dhe gradualisht erdhem deri te fillimi i saj. Lufta e Tahir Mehes ka qene motiv i forte per atdhetaret qe te veprojne si ai.

Zeri: Pason pastaj nje periudhe e veshtire per shqiptaret dhe me l989 shperthejne demonstrata te medha ne tere Kosoven. A mund te flisni me konkretisht rreth rolit te Ademit ne pergatitjen e ketyre demonstratave ne Skenderaj. Cilat ishin vleresimet e asaj kohe te mixhes Shaban, te Hamzes dhe te Ademit?

ADEM JASHARI-NE BALLE TE ORGANIZIMIT TE DEMONSTRATAVE

Rifat Jashari: Baba Shaban kurre nuk na ka penguar neve djemeve te tij dhe nuk na ka thene kurre „jo“, mirepo gjithmone neve, por edhe te tjereve, na ka dhene te kuptojme se veeete duhet t`i vleresojme gjerat. Cdo pune qe ne e kemi filluar ai na ka thene:“keni kujdes“. Kur eshte fjala per demonstratat e vitit 1989, une i njoh disa prej organizatoreve te atyre ngjarjeve, por njeri prej kryesoreve ka qene Ademi bashke me baben. Ne jemi deshmitare se me 1989, ishte ajo shkuarja ne Prishtine kembe nga te gjitha qytetet e Kosoves. Ademi u ka prire njerezve te cilet kane shkuar prej Skenderajt ne Prishtine. Fillimi i demonstratave ne Skenderaj ka filluar atehere kur veç kishte filluar ne shume qytete te tjera te Kosoves. Dua te theksoj se me l98l nuk ka pasur demonstrata ne Skenderaj. Une nuk i di arsyet pse nuk jane mbajtur ato: a ka qene fajtor mosangazhimi i njerezve sa duhet, a ka qene situata e qete sepse rajoni i Drenices eshte i paster etnikisht dhe ketu gjithmone pasuli eshte ngrene nga nje kokerr, mirepo fillimi i demonstratave te vitit 1989 ne Skenderaj ka qene paksa veshtire. Eshte tentuar ne mase – ka deshtuar, pastaj eshte tentuar me punetoret e te dy fabrikave: te Fabrikes se Municionit dhe te Fabrikes se Tjegullave dhe po ashtu edhe ketu ka deshtuar. Dhe, e vetmja forme mbeti qe te organizohen njerezit qe kane qene te angazhuar ne levizje dhe nxenesit e shkolllave. Ne ate kohe, Murati, djali im, ishte nxenes i shkollels se mesme ne Skenderaj, dhe ai me nxenesit e tjere kane qene argate ne keto demonstrata. Tash po dalin njerez qe ne ate kohe i kane pasur nga 14 vjet e po deklarohen se kane qene organizatore te demonstratave te vitit 1981! Megjithese kishte pasur probleme rreth organizimit te ketyre demonstratave, e qe besa edhe nervozizem pse ishin organizar me aq veshtiresi, ato u mbajten pas disa ditesh me perkrahjen e fuqishme te nxenesve te shkollave. Ato rrahjet e vogla te protestuesve nga ana e policise qe kane qene, tregonin Ademi, Hamza e Murati, kishin qene vetem nje frymezim me i madh per çeshtjen kombetare dhe me nje fjale, ishte thyer ajo bllokada qe kishte qene. Ne Skenderajj, me 3 nentor te vitit l989 u mbajten demonstratat e para pas atyre te vitit l968. Demonstrata e pare eshte mbajtur dikund rreth ores l8 e 3O minuta. Menjehere pas nje jave, kane pasur edhe demonstratat e tjera qe shnderrohen pastaj ne protesta madheshtore.

Zeri: Domethene, Ademi ka qene figura kyçe e organizimit te ketyre demonstratave?

Rifat Jashari: Une, per veten time, e njoh si figure kyçe. I njoh edhe disa shoke te tjere te tij.

Zeri: Kush ishin ata?

Rifat Jashari: Aktiviste kryesor ne ate kohe, te rreethit tone, kane qene: Ademi, Hamza, Jakup Nura, Adem Prellofci, Sahit Jashari, Ilaz Kodra, Ramiz Lladrovci, Fatmir Istogu...
Keta jane ata qe une i kam njohur. Ka edhe figura qe kane qene ne oden tone, por emrat as qe jane thene atehere dhe, edhe nese jane thene, ata kane qene emra te rrejshem, pseudonime. E di se te gjitha bisedat jane bere ne forme te prere:“Kjo eshte detyra, a do ta pranosh a jo?- Nese do, vazhdo me pune dhe nese nuk do ta pranosh, shko udhes sate!“. Lidhjet e tyre me te tjeret, as qe me kane interesuar ne ate kohe dhe tash vijne shume e thone:“jo, kam qene edhe une e ai....“, e te tjera. Keta jane njerezit qe i kam njohur une, por ka pasur edhe njerez qe kane ardhur mysafire, qe kane marre udhezime, jane diskutuar çeshtjet, bartja e fotografive siç ka qene ne ate kohe fotografia e Titor, per shkak te nderkombetarizimit te demonstratave, bartja e flamujve, bartja e pankartave, etj. Ka pasur edhe njerez qe kane ardhur nga Prishtina apo nga vendet e tjera, nje here ne jave apo nje here ne muaj, jane shkembyer informatat se si po shkon puna atje e ketu, e te tjera. Dhe, gjithmone eshte folur per organizimin. Eshte biseduar se si te behet organizimi nga komuna ne komune, eshte biseduar per lidhshmerine e njerezve. Kjo eshte qe me se shumti me ka pelqyer.

Zeri: Po shihet se oda juaj ka qene njelloj shtabi i ketyre organizimeve. A ka qene edhe para kesaj kohe familja juaj e armatosur?


„NE KULLE ISHTE AUTOMATIKU, PUSHKA, REVOLJA...“

Rifat Jashari: Une prej se e mbaj mend, si femije, ne familjen tone kam pare automatikun kam pare pushken dhe revolen. Une nuk e di nese ka pasur ndonje periudhe kur nuk i kemi pasur ne shtepi keto arme. I kam pare me syte e mi, i kam pasur ne dore qysh kur kam filluar te di çka jane ato. Ato nuk i kemi fshehur as prej grave e as prej femijeve. Kemi shkuar te punojme ne are dhe gjate pushimit kemi gjuajtur ne shenje, me revole. Edhe djemte tane qe nga femijeria e kane ditur ku eshte revolja, ku eshte automatiku. Ademi , cilindo prej djemve te ri qe e ka marre me vete ne pune te fushes, gjate pushimit e ka ushtruar te qese dhe te ushtroje me arme.

Zeri: Sa ka qene kjo e theksuar edhe te familjet tjera ne Prekaz. A i keni fshehur armet nga fqinjet, apo nga fshati?

Rifat Jashari: Ka pasur disa ne fshat qe kane bartur arme, por jo te gjithe. Ndaj disa njerezve te veçante nuk jane fshehur armet. Ka pasur edhe police qe e kane pasur terrenin tone e qe kane ditur per armet. Ta permend, eshte nje Jahe Obria i Obrise, pastaj Musa Selmani, e te tjere....Po ua tregoj nje rast. Para nja dy javesh, ishte te ne ne kulle nje njeri qe tash jeton me familje ne Gjermani. Ai na e tregoi rastin kur e ka marre detyren per terrenin tone. Kishte qene polic. Nje here, tregonte ai, kishte pase kaluar prane shtepise sone me disa kolege dhe para odes e kane takuar baben Shaban.U eshte dhene edhe shpjegimi pse duhet te bartet fotografia e Titos. U eshte thene se kete po e bejme jo nga shkaku se Tito eshte ai pa te cilin ne nuk mundemi dhe e duam, mirepo per shkak te asaj qe te arrihet aq me shume efekt ne nderkombetarizimin e demonstratave. Pastaj jane dhene edhe sqarimet pse duhet te bartet flamuri, çka sim bolizon ai e te tjera ....
Pasi e kane pershendetur baben, ai i ka pyetur se prej nga jane. Ky polici i tregon se eshte djali i nje burri nga Obria dhe ia tregon emrin e prindit. Babai e njihte babane e tij, kishte ndejtur me te dhe i thote atij policit te Obrise:“Shiko, djale i mirek, ta njoh baben, ta njoh oxhakun, prandaj kur te duash deren e ke te hapur! Kend e merr me vete, kjo eshte pune e jotja“. Ai i tregon se çco here kur ka ardhur eshte munduar te vije me njerez te mire dhe kur ka pasur me vete ndonje njeri qe ka çuar uje ne mullirin e huaj, i ka dhene te kuptoje me ndonje shenje babes Shaban se ai nuk ben....Kete po dua ta lidhe me ate se kur eshte baba i mire, s`e ka qare pa qene i mire edhe djali.

Zeri: Cka thoshte mixha Shaban gjate takimeve ne ode rreth organizimit te demonstratave te vitit l989?

Rifat Jashari: Babai gjithmone te ne e ka pasur rolin e keshilltarit, te udherreefyesit. Dhe, lirisht mund te them se sa dhere qe e kemi degjuar fjalen e tij, e kemi pasur me lehte. Ai e ka filluar biseden dhe pastaj i ka lene te tjeret te flasin., me nuk ka nderhyre. Eshte interesuar vetem se çka eshte bere dhe cila eshte strategjia e punes, ne çfare forme do te shkohet. Per shembull , kur eshte bere demonsstrata ne Skenderaj, ka qene qendrimi i tij: 

ju duhet t`i merrni nxenesit nga shkolla dhe te stacioni i vjeter i policise, ne dalim aty dhe bashkohemi me ju. Organizatoreet, pra, ne kete rast e kishin rolin e mbrojtesve te nxenesve. Organizatoret e demonstratave , nxenesve u kann dhene shpjegimet se pse jane te nevojshmse keto demonstrata dhe u eshte thene se „ne do t`ju mbrojme juve“. Nxenesve nuk u eshte thene, thjesht, hajde ta bejme kete pune,por u eshte shpjeguar pse organizohen demonstratat, pse eshte e nevojshsme te dilet ne to. Pra u eshte treguar se arsyeja eshte: vuajtjet e njerezve neper burgje, heqja e te drejtave dhe lirive qe kishtim etj. U eshte dhene edhe shpjegimi pse duhet te bartet fotografia e Titos. U eshte thene se kete po e bejme jo nga shkaku se Tito eshte ai pa te cilin ne nuk mundemi dhe e duam., mirepo per shkak te asaj qe te arrihet sa me shume efeket ne nderkombetarizimin e demonstratave. Pastaj jane dhene edhe sqarimet pse duhet te bartet flamuri, çka simbolizon ai e te tjera... Keto kane qene sqarimet, pastaj jane analizuar gjerat se a jemi te gatshem apo nuk jemi per demonstrata, ndersa ne te gjitha keto plane, baba ka qene perkrahes dhe mesues i forte.

Zeri: A ju kujtohet ndonje keshille konkdrete e mixhes Shaban?

„MOS U NGUTNI DJEMA, NUK E DINI KUSH ESHTE SERBI....“

Rifat Jashari: Sigurisht qe ka pasur ne demonstrata njerez te cilet kane thene nga gjaknxehtesia „hajt more kush eshte filan serbi...“, apo edhe nga vete ata qe mblidheshin ne oden tone, por ne keto raste, keshillat e ba bes kane qene:“mos u ngutni djema, nuk e dini ju kush eshte sserbi..., serbi eshte si uri qe ta gerryen dheun nen kembe dhe kujdes te mos shkilni ne derrase tekalbur, ruajuni mos u zhytni“, thoshte ai. Baba Shaban e ka pasur zakon te na keshilloje qe edhe me vete shqiptaret te jemi te kujdesshem. Keni kujdes, thoshste, mos e perdorni fjalen tradhtar pa nevoje. Ai e kish zakon te thote se nje njeri qe ka ne „damaret“ e vet gjak shqiptari, nuk mund te jete tradhtar. Bile e ka pasur zakon te thote:“Kur t`i thuash njeriut se je tradhtar dhe te jeshe i sigurte se eshte ashtu, m e s`ke pse rrin me te, dil ne emer te popullit, ne emer te çeshtjes kombetare e thuaj :mace e verdhe: i burre e ke bere kete tradheti kombetare dhe numeroja....“Ai nuk ka qene gjaknxehte dhe i merrte punet shtruar. Ne momente te caktuara, kur ndonjehere situata kishte mundesi te dale jashte kontrollit dhe kur ndonjeri prej djemve te tij apo ndonje organizator i demonstratave thoshte se filan serbi e ka rrahur kete apo ate person dhe duhet „me dale e ma ia dhene hakun“, babai na keshillonte duke thene se nuk eshte veshtire e as probllem „me dale me vra“ nje serb, por dudhet parashikuar pasojat. Kjo ka vlejtur edhe per njerez te tjere dhe keto kane qene keshilla rrenjesore te tij. Prandaj, sot ndodh shpesh qe djemte e luftes thone: keshtu na ka thene asokohe mixha Shaban, keshtu na mesoi mixha Shaban, e te tjera.

Zeri: Po, burgosja e djalit tuaj, Muratit?

Rifat Jashari: Muratin e burgosin me 3 nentor l989, ne demonstraten e pare. Nga te renat me shkop gome nga policset, ai bjen ne toke, e marrin policet dhe e dergojne ne stacionin e policise. Ia japin 6O dite burg, mirepo ai ne ate kohe ende nuk i kishte mbushur l8 vjet keshtu qe vendosin ta denojne vetem me l5 dite burgim sepse Murati me l8 nentor i bente l8 vjet. Per kete arsye ia japin vetem l5 dite burgim, por nuk shkoi per t`i mbajtur as ato.

„SHKUAM PER AFTESIM USHTARAK NE SHQIPERI PER TA MMBOJTUR SHTETIN, TE CILIN MENDONIM SE E BEME“

Si u prit renia e komunizmit dhe lindja e LDK-se ne familjen Jasharaj? Si e ndihmoi Hamza formimin e deges se LDK-se ne Skenderaj? Kur filloi dhe si u be organizimi per ushtrime ushtarake ne Shqiperi? Si shkoi atje grupi i Drenices i prire nga Adem Jashari dhe kush ishte ne te? A ishin ne dijeni Rugova e Bukoshi per ushtrimet ushtarake ne Shqiperi? Cka u tha Ademit e Muraatit te dera e shtepise kur i percolli per ne Shqiperi mixha Shaban? Pse Adem Jashai e permendte rruges Cerçiz Topullin e Ismail Qemalin?

Zeri: Pason tash ajo periudha e renies se komunizmit dhe lindjes se pluralizmit, jo vetem te ne, por ne pergjit hesi ne Evropen Lindore. Por, kjo periudhe lidhet te ne me daljen e LDK-se ne skene. Ndodhi permbysja e nje sistemi dhe lindja e nje sistemi te ri. Si e priti kete familja Jashari , si u inkuadrua ajo ne keto rrjedha?

„LDK-ne POPULLI E KUPTOI SI UDHEHEQJE TE TIJ“

Rifat Jashari: Sigurishte se eshte pritur mire, sepse si levizje e re, Lidhdja Demokratike e Kosoves, asokohe nuk ishte nje parti siç eshte sot, por ishte nje lidhdje shqiptare. Rrezimi i nje sistemi dhe ardhja e nje sisstemi te ri ishte nje rreze drite per ne ne ate kohe. 
Perfundimi i sistemit komunist dhe lindja e nje levizjeje te re, ardhja e shqiptareve ne skene, angazhimi i njerez ve te shkences, angazhimi i njerezve me autoritet, ka qene nje mobilizim i madh. Cdo shqiptar, edhe nese nuk ka qene drejtperdrejt ne LDK, e ka perkrahur me zemer. Pak kush nuk e ka dashur, sepse LDK-ne e asaj kohe e kemi marre si diçka qe ne po duam tash vete ta qeeverisim kete vend, dhe sikur nje diçka shume te madhe, sikur nje plllake ari. Krijimi i kesaj levizjeje ishte kuptuar nga ne se tash udheheqja e popullit do te behet nga vete kosovaret, sepse deri atehere Kosoven e kane udhehequr servbet me nje pjese te vogel te shqiptareve. Popullu e kuptoi LDK-ne si udheheqje te tij ...Keshtu eshte pare kjo levizje atehere. Nese dikdush thote se vetem pse e patai emrin LDK hyra ne te, atehere e ka gabim. Angazhimi i te gjithe shqiptareve dhe perkrahja e saj eshte kuptuar me ate se „ne do ta udheheqim tash vete vendin“. Dhe, sigurisht se eshte perkrahur edhe nga ne, e edhe nga rrethi.

Zeri: A ju kujtohet se si eshte formuar dega e LDK-se ne Skenderaj?

Rifat Jashari: Njeri nder organizatoret e formimit te Deges se LDK-se ne ka Skenderaj ka qene vellai im, Hamza. Ai ishte nje punetor i madh dhe, edhe po te mos ishte ai , me siguri se do te ishte formuar dega e LDK-se edhe nga dikush tjeter, por Hamza ishte nder kryesoret qe beri organizimin e Deges se LDK-se ne Skenderaj. Ai ka qene nje aktivist i palodhshem ne kete drejtim, derisa jane pare gjerat se nuk po levizin ashtu siç duhej te leviznin. Domethene, kjo ishte nje diçka qe e morem me nje deshire te madhe. Mirepo, shume shpejt shkuam lart dhe pastaj rame poshte.
Pse po them se rame shume shpejt? U be shpallja e pavaresise , kushtetuta, u be qeveria, u bene ministrite. Por, nese u shpallen ato, eshte dashur te behet diçka qe t`i mbrojme, pavaresisht nga sakrifica. Prandaj, po them se te ne nganjehere jane bere premtime, por premtimi nuk duhet te bere nese nuk mund te realizohet. Dhe, menjehere pas keksaj, edhe pse kurre nuk kishin pushuar, vazhduan perndjekjet e maltretimet nga policia serbe. Nje pjese e popullit, po flas ne pergjithesi, e kemi marre LDK-ne si levizje qe gjoja tash perfundoi gjithçka, u be shteti yne, edhe pse nuk ishte bere organizimi dhe ishin mendduar gjerat mire. E une mendoj se nese jane bere levizje, eshte dashur te shkohet edhe ne pune konkrete. Jemi deshmitare te asaj kohe se, pas gjithe atyre maltretimeve e rrahje ve, shkuarjeve te djemve tane ne Shqiperi, rrahjet e nuseve dhe motrav e tona nga policia serbe, gjerat filluan te ndryshojne dhe ajo renia dhe fillimi i nje organizimi tjeter.

Zeri: Fillon periudha kur Ademi shkon per ushtrime ushtarake ne Shqiperi. Kur ndodhi kjo, cili eshte roli i mixhes Shaban, i Hamzes, i Ademit?

----------


## ARIANI_TB

VAZHDIM

ADEM JASHARI UDHEHEQ GRUPIN E PARE PER USHTRIME USHTARAKE NE SHQIPERI

Rifat Jashari: Shkuarja e djemve ne Shqiperi ka qene e nevojshmöe, sepse nuk ndodh askund ne bote qe ta marresh nje per nje mashkull qe nuk e ke. Po ta marresh nje nuse, po te shkosh ta marresh me krushq, duhet te kesh edhe dhendrin. Edhe te ne, u shpall kushstetuta dhe u bene disa gjera te tjera. Pra, dikush duhej ta mbronte ate kushtetute dhe per kete, u be edhe organizimi i shkuarjes se djemve per kurse ushtarake ne Shqiperi. Ne Shqiperi atehere ende ishste koha e Ramiz Alise. Por, u gjet nje bashkepunim. Ketu ishte edhe ajo madheshtia se shqiptaret filluan te lidhen me pjeset e tjera te ndara dhe ne ate pjesemarrje kishte njerez edhe nga Maqedonia, edhe nga Kosova Lindore, por nga Kosova ishin shumica. Shkuarjen e djemve prej Drenices ne ate grup e ka udhehequr Ademi, i cili me heret ishte ne Zvicer per te biseduar per kete pune me zyrtare te qeverise ne ekzil. Ne grupi n e Drenices qe shkuam per t`u ushtruar ne Shqiperi ishim: Baci Adem (udheheqes), Sahit Jashari, Avni Rama, nje Avni tjeter i Klines se Poshtme, nje Shaqa, pastaj nje Dergut i Rezalles, Ilaz Kodra, Fadil Kodra dhe une. Ne aeroport jemi bere kinse jemi qytetare krejte te thjeshte qe po shkojne ne Zvicer per pune ndersa parullla ka mbetur e njejta:“Po shkojme te punojme ne Zvicer“(Murat Jashari). Ne mesin e djemve qe prej Drenices kane shkuar per ushtrime ushtarake ka qene edhe djali im , Murati. Ky eshte ketu dhe mund te tregoje vete si kane shkuar dhe çfare kane bere atje.

Zeri: Tash ndoshta mund te shpjegohen gjerat. Cfare mund te thoni ju Murat si pjesemarres i drejtperdrejt ne ushtrimet ushtarake ne Shqiperi. Kush e ka bere kete organizim?


Murat Jashari: Une as sot e kesaj dite nuk e di kush ka qene personi kryesor ne krye te ketij organizimi. Une e di se Baci Adem ka shkuar atje ne marreeveshje me institucionet qe kane ekzistuar ne ate kohe, ka qene Zyra e Kosoves ne Shqiperi dhe njerezit te cilet i kane prire asaj levizjeje, atyre institucioneve. Per kete kane qene ne dijeni edhe Rugova edhe Bukoshi. Une tash, me emra nuk i di se a ka qene ky apo ai qe i ka organizuar ne detaje keto pune, por shkuarja ka qene ne marreveshje me njerezit qe u kane prire atyre institucioneve, edhe jashte edhe brenda Kosoves, me shtetin shqiptar. Edhe une kam qene bashke me Bacin Adem ne Shqiperi. 
Me 3 nentor l99l kemi shkuar per ne Shqiperi. Une nuk e di se kush e ka organizuar grupin e pare. Por , e di se ne grupin e pare kane qene 54 vete. Ky ishte nje kurs njemujor. Tere diten kane qene dy ore pushim dhe gjithe diten ushtrime.

Zeri: A mund te na jepni pak me shume hollesi: si lindi ideja , organizimi, dilemat...?

Murat Jashari: Baci Adem ka shkuar me pare per nje vizite jashte Kosoves. Ai ka qene ne rrjedha, une nuk kam qene fort ne to. Eshte kthyer nga jashte dhe pasi ka vendosur qe ne disa te rinje te shkojme per ushtrime ne Shqiperi na ka treguar se parulla jone do te jete:“Do te shkojme te punojme ne Zvicer“. Keshtu ai deklaronte per te tjeret, sepse kjo pune duhej te ishte nje „top-sekret“, nuk duhej te zbulohej rrjeti. Dhe, jane caktuar djemte se kush duhet te shkoje „ne Zvicer“. Natyrisht se Baci Adem ka biseduar me axhallaret rreth arsyeve te të shkuarjes ne Shqiperi dhe me tregon edhe mua se kishte folur edhe me baben Rifat dhe me pyet a jam i gatshem? Une i them „po“. Babait dhe babagjyshit Shaban u thote: „Duhet ta marrim edhe Muratin“. Babagjyshi thote: „Pse jo, le te vije edhe ai“. Por, e porosit qe te kemi kujdes. Dy arsye ishin per shkuarjen tone ne Shqiperi atehere: qe te merren njohuri ushtarake dhe te krijohet lidhshmeria mes shtetit shqiptar dhe kosovareve qe ideja te jete e perbashket, duke pasur parasysh te kaluaren, ndasiste e armiqesite qe ekzistonin. U be organizimi, u mor vesh per ata te cilet do te vinin ne grupin tone dhe Baci Adem e kishte pranuar me shume deshire kete detyre. Ne familjen tone nuk ka pasur dilema rreth asaj se a duhet te shkojme apo jo.

Zeri:...domethene, eshte ardhur ne perfundim se duhet te hyhet ne sistemin e pergatitjes luftarake...?

Murat Jashari: Ne ate kohe shkuarja jone ne Shqiperi, nuk eshte bere kunder levizjes qe ekzistonte, sepse ishtse viti l99l. Domethene shkuarja jone eshte bere ne bashkepunim me njerezit qe e kane levizur situaten, me njerezit qe e kane udhehequr ate levizje. Me ta eshte bere nje bashkepunim per mbrojtjen e gjerave qe u shpallen, per mbrojtjen e kushtetutes, per mbrojtjen e shtetit, te cilin ne mendonim se e beme. Kur njeriu shkon dhe futet ne nje diçka qe eshte e rrezikshme, atehere me nuk eshte ne pyetje jeta e tij. Dhe, me 3 nentor l99l, ne udhetuam nga aeroporti i Shkupit per ne Cyrih. Nga Cyrihu kemi ushetuar me autobus per ne Trieshte te Italise dhe nga ataje kemi vazhduar rrugen per ne Durres. Ne Shqiperi kemi shkuar ne kazermen afer malit te Dajtit, atje kane qene disa kazerma ne nje pyll. Ajo ka qene nje pjese e paharrueshme e jetes sime dhe kam respsekt te madh per oficeret shqiptare te cilet kane punuar pa nderprerje me ne.

Zeri: Nga ata 54 vete qe i permendet, a shkuat te gjithe ne grup apo te shperndare?

Murat Jashari: Per secilin rajon ka qene nga nje pergjegjes. Per rajonin e Drenices ka qene pergjegjes Baci Adem. Tash nuk i di te gjithe emrat, por prej Mitrovices ka qene nje Ilmi Peci, nje qe thirrej Begu, nje tjeter Lutfiu, nje Shahini ka qene prej Zones se Shales qe kane marre pjese ne ate kurs...etj. 
Prej grupit te Prishtines nuk i di me emra se kush kane qene, por i mbaje mend disa qe thirreshin Gubetini, ka pasur edhe nga Deçani, te fshatit Beleg me mbiemrin Tahiraj, etj. Ka pasur edhe te tjere qe nuk me kujtohen me emra sepse me vone, pas ,mbarimit te kursit, nuk ka pasur kontakte mes nesh dhe arsyet nuk jane dhe per kete. Ka pasur djem edhe pre j Maqedonise dhe nuk eshte bere dallim se kush prej nga eshte. Ne aeroport ka ardhur gjithkush me grupin e vet ashtu qe te mos diktohemi se ne njihemi mes vete. Ne grupin tone ishim  :bleta: aci Adem, Sahit Jashari, Avni Rama,, edhe nje Avni tjeter i Klines se Poshtme, ka qene nje Shaqa, pastaj nje Derguti i Rezalles, Ilaz Kodra, Fadil Kodra dhe une. Ne aeroport jemi bere kinse jemi qytetare krejte te thjeshte qe po shkojme ne Zvicer per pune, ndersa parulla ka mbetur e njejta: Njeri nder organizatoret e Deges se LDK- se ne Skenderaj ka qene Hamza. Edhe po te mos ishte ai, me siguri se do te ishte formuar dega e LDK-se nga dikush tjeter, por Hamza ishte nder kryesoret qe beri organizimin e Deges se LDK-se ne Skenderaj. Ai ka qene nje aktivist i palodhshem ne kete drejtim, derisa jane pare gjerat se nuk po levizin ashtu siç duhej te leviznin. „Po shkojme te punojme ne Zvicer“.

Zeri: Cka thoshte mixha Shaban...?

„KUJDES DHE BESE KURRKUJT“, ME THA BABA SHABAN KUR ME PERCOLLI TE DERA E OBORRIT

Murat Jashari: Po tregoj diçka qe me ka thene babagjyshi kur u nisem per ne Shqiperi dhe qe me ka prekur shume. Ishte i fundit qe na pershendeti te dera e oborrit dhe me tha:“Kujdes dhe bese kurrkujt“. Me mendjen time, ate kohe analizoja:“Pse me tha babagjyshi keshtuuu ?“. Mirepo, me kohe ndodhen te gjitha ato qe u lidhnin me fjalen e tij. I riu ben veprime te ndryshme, sepse mendon qe u krye gjithçka...., dhe ne mendonim se e kryem punen me Kosoven dhe puna do te ecen mire. Por nuk shkoi ashtu. Edhe sot shpesh mendojme ashtu dhe hajt... Ne e filluam rrugen per ne Shqiperi dhe diten kur arritem ataje ishte ora 9 ose lO e mbremjes. Ishte kjo rruge e gjate dhe e mundimshme, pastaj edhe valet e detit prej Italise ne Shqiperi derisa kalonim me anije nneper det ishin te medha. Pergatitja nuk ishte edhe bash ne nivel, por askush nga ne nuk i kushtonte rendesi kushteve se a jane ne nivel apo jo, sepse ishtse ne pyetje nje diçka me e madhe, me madhore.

Zeri: Cka ju thoshte Ademi gjate rruges?

Murat Jashari: Derisa udhetonim me autobuse na pat thene:“Djema, duhet te jeni krenare me ate se çfare rruge po e fillojme, qe kemi fatin te bejme nje diçka te ketille“. As sot e kesaj dite nuk e di kush ka qene peroni kryesor ne krye te ketij organizimi. Une e di se Baci Adem ka shkuar atje(ne ushtrime ushtarake ne Shqiperi) ne marreveshje me institucionet qe kane ekzistuar ne ate kohe, ka qene Zyra e Kosoves ne Shqiperi dhe njerezit te cilet i kane prire asaj levizjeje, atyre institucioneve. Per kete kane qene ne dijeni edhe Rugova edhe Bukoshi. Keto kane qene ato fjalet e tij qe na kane frymezuar dhe qe na kane dhene edhe force. Ishte nje rruge e gjate dhe nganjehere njeriu mund edhe te binte ne depresion nga frika se mos po deshtojme. Dhe, edhe kur kemi qene ne zorin me te madhe, fjalet e tij na kane frymezuar. I lidhte ngjarjet dhe na thoshte: „A e keni pare filmin per Cerçiz Topullin?“, pastaj e permendte ngritjen e flamurit nga Ismail Qemali, fliste per Isa Boletinin....Qe, thoshte ai, na erdhi koha edhe neve te bejme prape nje lidhshmeri te Kosoves me Shqiperine. Ky eshte fillimi qe te bejme diçka madhore, e do te bejme shtetin shqiptar. Keto kane qene fjalet e tij rruges duke shkuar per ne Shqiperi.

Zeri: Thate se Ademi e permendur Cerçiz Topullin. Thuhet se ai ka pasur nje simpati te veçante ndaj kesaj figure kombetare?

NGJASHMERITE MES ADEMIT E HAMZES DHE CERCIZ TOPULLIT E MIHAL GRAMNEOS 

Murat Jashari: E shte e vertete. Bile thone se shpirtrat rilindin. Ka qene nje ekip kineastesh nga Shqiperia per te bere nje dokumentar per Bacin Adem ne Prekaz ndersa une u kam thene atyre:“Percillni filmin e Cerçiz Topullit, ngjarjet dhe figurat qe kane levizur ne ate film dhe ne pozicione te ngjashme eshte gjetur Adem Jashari me shoke gjate luftes“. E njejta ngjarje ka ndodhur, e njejta lufte. Cerçizi ka pasur pak fjale. Edhe Ademi ka folur shume pak. Anen dipddlomatike ne filmin e Cerçiz Topullit e ka udhehequr Mihal Grameno. Ate rol nderkaq, te ne e ka pasur Baci Hamze. Atij i kane interesuar reagimet rreth Kosoves per ngjarjet qe zhvilloheshin ketu. Per nje levizje te vogel ne Kosove, eshte dashur te analizohen edhe reagimet nderkombetare. Per keto gjera ka qene Hamza. Dhe, te kkthehemi te Shqiperia. Pas te gjitha atyre ushtrimeve qe kemi pasur, nga oficeret e rinj shqiptare, prej tyre na eshte thene se kush e perfundon prej neve kursin me sukses dhe qe kishte moshe te re, do te regjistrohej ne akademine ushtarake. Ne ushtrime, une pata reguar sukses dhe pas dy javesh duhej ta fillonim akademine ushtarake. Ndersa , te tjeret qe e kryenin kursin, duhej te ktheheshin ne Kosove. Cdonjeri prej tyre ka pasur per detyre qe t`i aftesoj dhjete te ri te tjere, te te cilet duhej prehapur dija ushtarake e perfituar ne Shqiperi.

„PER USHTRIMET USHTARAKE TE ADEMIT DHE TE GRUPIT TE TIJ NE SHQIPERI, KANE DITUR PREJ RUGOVES, BUKOSHIST SE POSHTE....“

Si u zbulua nga policia serbe grupi qe kishte ushtruar ne Shqiperi me te kthyer ne Kosove? A luajten me fatin e djemev e qe i derguan per ushtrime ushtarake ne Shqiperi ata qe organizuan ate pune? Si vendosen Adem Jashari me disa shoke ne Drenice te rezistojne dhe te mos e leshojne Kosoven? Cka u thoshte Adem Jashari atyre qe i sugjeronin t`i fshehte armet dhe te shkonte vete ne Perendim? Kush duhej te mbante lidhjen mes Adem Jasharit dhe kreut te Qeverise se Kosoves ne ekzil? Cka bisedoi Adem Jashari ne Tirane dy ore sy me sy me Bujar Bukoshin, cila ishte marreveshja nga ai takim dhe a u realizua diçka nga ajo?

Zeri: D.m.th. ideja ka qene qe secili qe e mbaron kursin ushtarak ne Shqiperi, te kthehet ne Kosove, dhe te zgjeroje rrjetin, dudke trajnuar dhjete te tjere?

„MBAJANI KAH TE DONI“, U KISHTE THENE DJEMVE QE KANE KRYER USHTRIMET NE SHQIPERI NDONJE NGA ORGANIZATORET

Murat Jashari: Po. Ka pasur edhe njerez te tjere te cilet eshte dashur te shkojne ne Shqiperi pasi grupet e para tashme i kishin perfunduar ushtrimet. U zbulua rrjeti ne te cilin ishin edhe Ademi dhe shoket e tij. Kush ka dashur te shkoje dhe te qendroje ne Gjermani e Zvicer ka mundur ta beje kete, ndersa ne Kosove kane qendruar kryesisht Grupi i Drenices, nje pjese e ketij grupi: Adem Jashari, Sahit Jashari, Fadil Kodra, Ilaz Kodra dhe shoke te tjere qe ne ate kohe iu kane bashkegjitur ketyre. Askush nuk mori pergjegjesi pse deshtoi ky organizim dhe pse ndodhi ajo qe ndodhi. Atehere kane qene dy synime: e para, çdo person i cili e perfundon kursin ushtarak ne Shqiperi, ka pasur per detyre qe kur te kthehet ne Kosove, duke i rene trup kufirit kembe e jo te shkoje per ne Zvicer apo Gjermani. Detyra e secilit ka qene qe ne Kosove te hyje i ngarkuar me arme aq sa ka pasur mundesi te barte: kallashnikove, pushke gjysmautomatike, municion, etj dhe te stervite njerez te tjere ne Kosove. 
Ne Shqiperi eshte punuar sipas nje strategjie ushtarake dhe qellimi i kursit ka qene qe pjesemarresit te aftesohen si duhet te behen sulmet e armatosura, si behet mbrojtja, etj, ndersa ne Shqiperi ne kemi pervetesuar edhe anen teorike, por edhe anen praktike te ketyre taktikave luftarake. Kemi mesuar gjiithashtu si behet hyrja dhe leshimi me konop neper objekte te ndryshme, pastaj perdorimin e armeve...Aty kemi ushtruar perdorimin e armeve te lehta e deri ne armet kunderajrore, efektin e tyre dhe natyrisht pikat e dobeta te mjeteve ushtarake qe i perdorte policia serbve, si tanku e shume taktika te tjera, ne mesin e te cilav e edhe taktikat per zenien e pozicioneve, hyrjen ne kazerma usshtarake, marrjen e ndonje aeroporti ushtarak apo civil etj. Me nje fjale, ka qene nje kurs i pervetesimit te nje taktike ushtarake. I mbaruam keto ushtrime dhe bashke me disa djem te tjere, pas dy javesh, une duhej ta filloja Akademine Ushtarake ne Shqiperi.Ne nderkohe, shfrytezova nje pauze dhe shkova ne Gjermani, per te qendruar dy jave, meqe babai Rifati e kishte pushimin dhe pas disa diteve duhej te kthehej ne Kosove. Une pastaj duhej te kthehesha ne Shqiperi, ndersa djemte qe i kishin kryer kurset ushtarake, u kthyen ne Kosove bashke me armatimin qe kishin marre me vete, kryesisht automatike dhe municion.

Zeri: Ky grup pasi kthehet ne Kosove, shume shpejt zbulohet nga pushteti serb?

Murat Jashari: Si ka ndodhur qe grupit t`i bien ne gjurme ser bet, per ne eshte e panjohur. Mund te ndodhe qe ndonjeri prej djemve te grupit te kete rrahur gjoks nga pakujdesia dhe te kete folur ne ndonje vend te panevojshem per ushtrimet e bera ne Shqiperi, duke zbuluar ndoshta pa vetedije veten dhe grupin e tij, sepse ne e dime se sherbimet sekrete serbe s`kane pushuar se punuari kurre ne Kosov e dhe i kane pasur njerezit e tyre kudo, dhe i bien ne gjurme rrjetit. 
Pasi jane zbuluar grupet, shumica prej djemeve te diteve te para te ushtrimeve ushtarake ne Shqiperi, kane ikur ne Perendim dhe une kam pasur rast te takohem me shumicen prej tyre. I kam pyetur pse ka ndodhur kjo? 
Ata trgonin se pasi grupeve u ka rene ne gjurme pushteti, u jane drejtuar njerezve nen mbikeqyrjen e te cileve ata edhe kishin shkuar ne Shqiperi, dduke i pyetur se çka duhet te bejne me tej pasi qe disa prej djemve kishin rene ne burg?Duke mos ditur si te veprohet me tej, ata djem kane mbetur ne udhekryq pa ditur çka te bejne me tutje dhe kane bere zgjidhje individuale ne ate situate. Per mua, ata kane qene djem te mire, sepse nuk ka qene e lehte ne ate kohe te veprohet dhe jemi bindur se ata punen rreth pergatitjeve ushtarake ne Shqiperi s`e kane pasur me dy mendje. Por, secili prej tyre ka pyetur pergjegjesin e vet qe e ka pasur, duke i thene „mbajani kah te doni“. Dhe keshtu, deshtim pas deshtimi , ka ardhur perfundimi. Disa djem trima ne Drenice, megjithate kane vendosur te mos dalin jashte Kosoves dhe kane vendosur te rezistojne. Me nje fjale, organizimi dhe ajo lidhshmeria qe ishte u shkeput. U zbulua rrjeti ne te cilin ishin edhe Ademi dhe shoket e tij dhe, e vetmja rezistence per te mos ikur jashte, ishte rezistenca e Ademit dhe grupit te tij ne Drenice, Atyre u ka mjfaftuar vetem ai kursi ne Shqiperi, pergatitja e mehershme psikike dhe mbeshtetja familjare per te sakrifikuar. Pjese e kesaj rezistence ishte edhe familja jone. Kur ka ardhur puna e rezistences per atdheun, babagjyshi nuk ka njohur pengesa perpara dhe s`ka pyetur per asgje tjeter.

Zeri: Po ju çfare benit ne ate kohe, me çka merreshit?

Murat Jashari: Pasi shkova ne Gjermani, babai Rifati u nis per ne Koso ve, ndersa une mbeta edhe me tej atje. Prija qe ne nderkohe te kthehesha ne Shqiperi per te filluar Akademine Ushtarake apo qe , ne diten e caktuar, te marrim ndonje aksion dhe te luftojme.

Zeri: Kush ka qendruar prapa ketij organizimi?
Murat Jashari: E kam theksuar me heret se nuk kam qene ne rrjedha dhe nuk di kush i ka bere keto organizime, por qe ka qene nje Immer Berisha qe ishte ne Zvicer, njeri nder kryesoret e ketyre organizimeve .Immer Berisha eshte nga Majaci i Podujeves, eshte pikerisht ai qe e kishte ndihmuar ne Turqi baben Rifat dhe Hamzen rreth pamfleteve qe pergatiteshin atje pas demonstratave te vitit l98l dhe silleshinpastaj ne Kosove. Ai nje dite me tha:“djali i mire, pritem kete dite ne kete vend“, sepse une kisha per t`u kthyer ne Shqiperi, ka ndodhur kjo dy-tri dite, pasi qe babai kishte udhetuar per Kosove. Por, gjerat nuk ecen si ne i kishim menduar, u peshtoll organizimi dhe nuk ndodhi ajo qe ne prisnim te ndodhe, pra te ecin punet si duhet dhe organizimi te zgjerohet.

Zeri : Si zhvillohen ngjarjet pastaj?ADEM JASHARI ME GRUPIN E DRENICES VENDOSI TE REZISTOJE DHE TEMBETET NE KOSOVE

Murat Jashari: Duke pasur parasysh se pushteti kishte nuhatur organizimet e asaj kohe, nuk vonon shume dhe pas tri javeve qe grupet ishin kthyer ne Kosove, pason sulmi i pare i 3O dhjetorit te vitit l99l ne Prekaz me ç`rast sulmohet familja jone.Mua me behet dhe mendoj ses ne ate kohe, ndodh nje deshtim komplet i atij organizimi qe ishste. Djemte qe ishin trajnuar ne Shqiperi ia mbajten ne drejtime te ndryshme sepse ata duhej qe te gjendeshin vete si te munden dhe kah te munden. Kush ka dashur te shkoje dhe te qendroje ne Gjermani e Zvicer ka mundur ta beje kete, ndersa ne Kosove kane qendruar kryesisht Grupi i Drenices, nje pjese e ketij grupi: Adem Jashari, Sahit Jashari, Fadil Kodra, Ilaz Kodra dhe shoke te tjere qe ne ate kohe iu kane bashkangjitur ketyre. Kurse te tjeret, kane kerkuar fatin e vet ku kane mundur. Askush nuk mori pergjegjesi pse deshtoi ky organizim dhe pse ndodhi ajo qe ndodhi. Keso gjerash natyrisht qe ndodhin dhe nuk ishte ndonje katastrofe, sepse kjo ka ndodhur edhe me njerez te pushteteve te tjera, te cilet kane pasur ndihme edhe shumeme te forte se ky grup i shqiptareve te Kosoves, mirepo per deshtimin e organizimit tone te asaj kohe, d.m.th. te grupeve kosovare, mendoj se eshte dashur qe te jape pergjegjesi dikush.

Zeri: Cka thoshte Ademi ne ate kohe rreth ketyre gjerave?

Murat Jashari: Sigurisht qe Baci Adem u ka çuar fjale atehere njerezve me te cilet ka qene ne kontakt per kete deshtim, por sa kam kuptuar nga ai, ata e kane larguar fajin prej vetes per deshtimin. Deri ku kane shkuar gjerat dhe kush kane qene fajtore, ne nuk mund ta dijme, por gjerat nuk mbeten sekret gjithmone. Megjithate, une mendoj se njerezit te cilet kane qene ne krye te ketij organizimi, jo vetem qe kane luajtur me fatin e njerezve, por kane luajtur edhe me fatin e kombit. Ndersa djemte qe kane shkuar ne Shqiperi, kane rrezikuar dhe kane qene ne gjendje qe ne ate kohe t`ia qesin gjoksin armikut. Ata qe shkuan ne Shqiperi per ushtrime ushtarake, per mua janeshtylla te forta te vendit tone dhe me keta njerez eshte luajtur ndersa askush nuk ka dhene as nje lloj pergjegjesi, qofte edhe morale para tyre. Kur e pa se pas atij deshtimi mund te ndodhe shumeçka, Ademi me disa shoke te tjere kane vazhduar rrugen dudke angazhuar njerez te ri brenda rrjetit te tyre sepse faktikisht ne kete kohe edhe filloi lufta , sepse armiku kishte identifikuar rrezikun nga i vinte. Mund te them se permes angazhimit ne kete çeta, edhepse jo me emrin „UCK“, te cilin e kane marre me vone , fillon organizimi i nje ushtrie te re te Kosoves.
Ata qe kane qene ne organizime ushtarake ne Shqiperi, punen e kane marre shume seriozisht dhe nuk i kane marre njohurite teorike dhe praktike qe me vone me to te tregojne mendjemadhesi para dikujt, por thjesht per te rezistuar. Ademi madje e ka thene disa here:“Nuk e kam marre pu shken per t`ia dhene Serbise, por per ta luftuar ate“. Ai ka punuar ne keto organizime pa nderprere dhe nuk ka bere pauza, por ka vepruar. Ademi me ka treguar se Bukoshi i kishte thene:“Do ta keni armatimin dhe perkrahjen time dhe çdo gje tjeter qe duhet per lufte“. Por per fat te keq, Ademi s`e pati as njeren e as tjetren. Zyrtaret e qeverise ne ekzil kane insistur qe Ademin ta qesin jashte Kosoves, por ai nuk pranoi duke ju thene se „une nuk kam hyre ne kete rruge per te dalur jashte Kosoves sepse askush s`me ka ndalur te dal, por s`kam pse te dal jashte dhe e kemi nisur nje rruge te cilen duhet ta çojme deri ne fund“. Ademi ka pase filluar pastaj edhe lidhjet me qeverine e atehershme te Kosoves, te cilat do te duhej te mbaheshin permes nje Muje Krasniqit. Edhe rreth kesaj lidhjeje jemi dudke mbledhur te dhena per te mesuar si ka funksionuar kjo lidhdje dhe si ka perfunduar ajo.

Zeri: Dini ju Baci Rifat me shume rreth ketyre lidhjeve te Ademit me Qeverine e Kosoves ne ate kohe?

„DO TA KENI ARMATIMIN DHE PERKRAHJEN TIME DHE CDO GJE TJETER QE DUHET PER LUFTE“, I KISHTE THENE BUKOSHI ADEM JASHARIT GJATE BISEDES SY ME SY

Rifat Jashari :breshka: etu nuk ka ndonje fshehtesi, sepse keto gjera i kane ditur prej Rugoves, Bukoshit e poshste, sepse askush nuk e ben nje pune siç ishte ajo e shkuarjes se djemve ne Shqiperi dhe organizimeve luftarake, duke shkuar krye ne vete. Ushtrimet e djemve ne Shqiperi jane bere ne kontakt me njerez te cilet atehere e kane udhehequr Kosoven. Shembull, Ali Aliu ka qene atehere ne Zyren e Shqiperise. Ai sa di une sot ndodhet ne Shkup. Bile as nuk eshte marre ne pyetje kurre per keto pune dhe as qe eshte mbyllur kurre nga pushsteti. Ndersa Muje Krasniqi te cilin e permendi Murati, ka qenje nje lidhje permes Bukoshit dhe permes tij kane pasur te shkojne edhe lidhjet e Ademit dhe shokeve te tij me Qeverine e Bukoshit. Disa gjera kane mbetur te paqarta sikur edhe roli i disa njerezve ne keto pune.

Zeri:Po Ademi vete a ka pasur kontakte me kreun e qeverise se Bukoshit?
Rifat Jashari: Po. Une e di se Ademi ka biseduar per dy ore rreshte sy me sy me Bujar Bukoshin ne Tirane. Ka qene kjo dikund me l992 apo l993 dhe sipas fjaleve te Ademit, te cilat ai m`i ka thenen permes telefonit menjehere pas atij takimi, iu kishte premtuar gjithçka, prej armatimit e deri ne mbeshtetjet e tjera.

Deshtimi i institucioneve qe moren per barre udheheqjen e atyre djemve, beri qe Ademi me shoke, jo vetem nga Drenica, por edhe nga Llapi, Dukagjini dhe nga te gjitha trojet shqiptare, ta fillojne punen dhe ta formoje Ushtrine Clirimtare te Kosoves (UCK) dhe si rezultat i luftes se saj dhe sakrifices se popullit, jemi sot ketu ku jemi. Sapo e ka perfunduar takimin me Bujar Bukoshin, Ademi me ka thirrur ne telefon dhe me ka thene:“Nese nuk deshtojne fjalet, premtimet jane shume te mira“. Megjithate, me vone dodli se ato premtime deshtuan.

Zeri: Per çka kane biseduar ata, çfare i ka premtuar Bukoshi Ademit?

Rifat Jashari: Ne ate bisede, Ademi me ka treguar se Bukoshi i kishte ofruar çdo gje dhe i kishte thene:“Do ta keni armatimin dhe perkrakhjen time dhe çdo gje tjeter qe duhet per lufte“. Por per fat te keq, Ademi s`e pati as njeren e as tjetren. Premtimet qe iu kishin dhene Ademit, ishin premtime per mbeshtetjen e rruges qe ai kishste nisur me te gjitha format.
Por, duke qene se premtimet qe iu kishin dhene nuk u mbajten, zyrtaret e qeverise ne ekzil kane insistuar qe Ademin ta qesin jashte Kosove, por ai nuk pranoi duke iu thene se“une nuk kam hyre ne kete rruge per te dale jashte Kosoves, sepse askush s`me ka ndalur te dal, por s`kam pse te dal jashte dhe e kemi nisur nje rruge, te cilen duhet ta çojme deri ne fund“. Nje pjjese e atyre djemve qe ishin me Ademin ne Shqiperi dolen jashte Kosoves me shprese se pas nje periudhe te shkurter do te bejne nje organizim si duheet dhe do te kthehen prape ne Kosove per te vepruar, por ajo nuk ndodhi. Mund te them se pjesa dermuese e atyre djemve nuk iu ka pergjigjur me vone luftes çlirimtare, sepse une i njoh shumicen prej tyre.
Deshtimi i institucioneve qe moren per barre udheheqjen e atyre djemve, bere qe Ademi me shoke, jo vetem nga Drenica, por edhe nga Llapi, Dukagjini dhe nga te gjitha trojet shqiptare, ta fillojne punen dhe ta formojne Ushtrine Clirimtare te Kosoves (UCK) dhe si rezultat i luftes se saj dhe sakrifices se popullit, jemi sot ketu ku jemi.


PAS SUL MIT TE 3O DHJETORIT l99l NE PREKAZ ISHTE E QARTE: KTHIM PRAPA S`KA, LUFTA FILLOI ....

Si u rrethuan dhe u sulmuan Jasharet me 3O DHJETOR te vitit l99l? Si luftuan ate nate kunder policise serbe Ademi, Hamza e Rifati? Kush u shkoi atyre se pari ne ndihme? Si arriten burra te armatosur nga Drenica dhe nga te gjitha anet e Kosoves dhe çka kerkuan ata nga Rifat Jashari? Si ndermjetesoi delegacioni nga Prishtina ne krye me profesor Fehmi Aganin midis policise serbe dhe burrave te armatosur qe ishin me Ademin? Si e perdorte policia per mburoje nenen e Adem Jasharit dhe çka u tha ajo atyre?

Zeri: Do t`i kthehemi tash sulmit te 3O dhjetorit te vitit l99l ne familjen tuaj. Amund te thuhet se pas dekonspirimit te grupit qe pas ushtrimeve me armatim nga Shqiperia u fut ne Kosove dhe ndoshta lokalizimit te vendqendrimit te grupit te Drenices qe vendosi te rezistoje, policia serbe ndermori sulmin ndaj jush?

ARRESTIMET E ATYRE QE ISHIN PER TE USHTRUAR NE SHQIPERI NISEN NE DECAN

Rifat Jashari: Pasi pushtuesi u bie ne gjurme djemve qe ishin ne Shqiperi per ushtrime luftarake, fillon menjehere me ndjekjen dhe arrestimin e tyre. Ademi kishte zene nje pozicion tjeter.I thashe:“ o djalo, vepro me shume mend se mos jane futur ne brendi te oborrit te kulla“, ndersa Ademi me tha:“veq mos e lesho frontin aty“. Kur Ademi iu afrua kulles per t`ua zene aty priten policeve qe te mos depertojne brenda, ata (policet) veq kishin qene dudke hyre ne oborr. Menjehere ka hapur zjarr mbi ta duke i share ne ate serbishten qe ai e dinte fare pak.
Arrestimet, se pari fillojne ne Deçan, ne disa lagje e fshatra te kesaj komune si ne Kodrali, Beleg etj., ku u preken disa lagje si ajo Gjonaj, Tahiraj..., per t`u zgjeruar pastaj edhe ne rajonin e Prishtines, ate te Klines etj.
Kur ndodhi kjo, nje dite papritur erdhen dy djem te Klines se Ulet. Ata ishin te perfshire ne ate organizim. Dukeshin shume te shqetesuar. Une i njihja qe te dy, mirepo nuk desha te hyj menjehere ne muhabet rreth puneve me te cilat merreshin ata.
E kerkuan Ademin, ndersa une i pyeta se „çka ka te re?“. Ata filluan te me tregojne se si policia kishte tentuar t`i arrestoje, ndersa une u thashe:“Djema kur keni ne keto pune, eshte dashur ta dini se ndodhin edhe arrestime dhe gjera te tjera. Njerit prej tyre, policia ia kishte marre automatikun gjate tentimit per ta arrestuar“. Ata kishin ardhur qe te kontaktojne me Ademin per te ditur se çfare duhet te bejne me tutje. Une nuk e dija krejt se çka kishte ndodhur, sepse ata dy djemte nuk donin te me tregonin gjithçka dhe donind qe disa gjera t`i mbajne sekret. „Ne po shkojme te Sahiti (Jashari), sepse puna eshte keq“, me thane dhe nuk deshen qe te hyjne brenda. Kur erdhi Ademi, i tregova per kete dhe ai me shoke u tubuan shpejt ne kullen tone. Kah i strehuan ata djemte qe erdhen nga Klina e Ulet nuk e di, ndersa ne pastaj biseduam me baben Shaban, me Ademin e Hamzen se çka te bejme me tutje. Vetem per sekonda behet fjale derisa policia serbe te mberrije edhe te ne, u thashe une, ndersa Ademi duke qeshur me tha:“Jo nuk vijne, neser eshte Viti i Ri, dite tregu dhe pritojne me ardhe“. More, i thashe, veç momenti pritet. „Ku po merzitesh per kete pune“, me tha Hamza. Une e kisha nje parandjenje dhe me dukej se veç po i shihja te rreshtuar policet serbe. U thashe se nuk ua kisha friken fare atyre, por nuk doja te na zene ne gjume. „Nuk vijne jo“ – kembengulte Ademi, ndersa une kembengula ne timen: “Pasha Zotin, veç sa nuk po i shoh rreth oborrit“.

Zeri: Dhe çka ndodh pastaj?

„ÇOU RIFAT SE U RRETHUAM....“ ME THA ADEMI

Rifat Jashari: Ne mbremje, Ademi ma dha nje boks cigare ne kulle, ndersa une e pyeta se a do te rrinte ai zgjuar per te kujdestaruar apo une“ –„Hajt shko fle e mos u bej merak“, ma ktheu, dhe me urdheroi qe une te shkoja per te fjetur. U pershendetem dhe shkova te fle. Sa me kishte zene gjumei, Ademi me trokiti ngadale ne dere dudke me thene:“Cou Rifat se u rrethuam....“ Une mendoja se ai i kishte hetuar dikund larg policine serbe se ishin duke ardhur ne Prekaz dhe nuk nxitova fare t`i bente ze babes. Dy here ka shkuar te plaku dhe eshte kthyer kah une dudke me thene“çou ma, çka je duke bere“.I kam thene hajt se deri sa te vijne ata, une behem gati, ndersa Ademi ma ktheu shkurt:“Te trafoja ne rruge jane“. Eshte zgjuar, tha edhe Hamza dhe „gati jemi“, ndersa une vesha nje pallto dhe mora nje pale kepuce te keqija ne kembe dhe per disa sekonda kemi nxituar qe te marrim pozicionet. Policia veç ishte dudke e bere rrethimin e shtepise sone, ndersa me vone doli se vetem sekondat kishin mjaftuar qe na zene ashtu siç nuk deshiroja. Dolem kah ana e epermee oborrit dhe e ndezem luften me ta. Hamza ishte nje pozicion afer nje dardhe ne oborr, une kisha zene nje pozite ne skaje te oborrit, pikerisht aty ku me 5 mars l998 ka rene Fitimi , duke luftuar me mitraloz, ndersa Ademi kishte zene nje pozicion tjeter. I thashe:“O djalo, vepro me shume mend se mos jane futur ne brend i te oborrit te kulla“, ndersa Ademi me tha:“Veç mos e lesho frontin aty“. Kur Ademi iu afrua kulles per t`ua zene aty priten policeve qe te mos depertojne brenda, ata(policet) kishin qene duke hyre ne oborr. Menjehere ka hapur zjarr mbi ta duke i share ne ate serbishten qe ai e dinte fare pak:“Ku po shkoni he nenen e çetnikeve ua .......“ u ka bertitur atyre dhe per nja 4-5 minuta aty i ka shkuar flake e verdhe. Une e kam nderruar pozicionin dhe kam dale me posht , ndersa me vete i kisha ddisa bomba, nje revole dhe automatikun. E beja me mend, nese arrij t`i shkrep te gjitha keto, puna nuk do te ishte keq. Pasi i zmbrapsi policet qe donin te futeshin ne oborr andej kah kulla , Ademi u kthye te une dhe me pyeti:“A te mori ndokun ndokund“. Jo i thashe, dhe e pyeta mos e kish kapur ndodnje plumb ate? -Ketu me eshte nxehur pak – tha ai, duke treguar kah brezi. Kur ia hoqa kemishen , nuk kishte pasur asgje serioze, ndersa ne ato momente , ne rruge u ndez automjeti i ndihmes se shpejte. E paska henger dikush prej tyre – i thashe Ademit. U ngjita ne kulle dhe permes dritareve te saj i vereja policet, te cilet iu kishin veshur murit poshte, por nuk guxonin te bejne hapa e te projne te futen ne oborr. Biseduam shpejt e shpejt me Ademin dhe vendosem qe te depertojme ne anen e kundert te oborrit, andej kah lagja e Lushtakeve.

Zeri: Cfare mendonit dhe çka ishte me rendesi per ju ne ato çaste?

Rifat Jashari: Mendova te dalim andej, sepse e kisha per qellim qe edhe nese ndodh te vritemi ne lufte me policine, se paku te mos vritemi ne prani te grave dhe femijeve, ndersa mendja as qe na shkonte te dorezohemi. Nderkohe, Hamza e kishte çare rrethimin nga ana e tij. Ia dolem edhe une e Ademi qe te çajme rrethimin dhe te kalojme ne anen e kundert, andej kah mali qe eshte mbi varrezat ku jane sot. Gjate shperthimit te rrethimit, Ademi me luti qe te mos hyjme neper oborre te fqinjeve, sepse nuk donte qe per shkak fonin fqinjet te demtohen nga policia. Aty ku dolem, erdhen menjehere Fadil e Ilaz Kodra, Sahit Jashari e disa te tjere. Ne i kishim dy automatike, revolet dhe disa bomba. Me te dalur ne anen tjeter, Ademi ka filluar t`i gjuaje policine te cilet filluan te strehohen pas mureve te shtepive nen rruge. Gjuajtjet e dyanshme me arme kane vazhduar edhe me tej, ndersa policia na gjuanin dhe me mitralozin e rende nga tanku.Menjehere kane filluar te vijne te ne njerez te armatosur nga Prekazi, nga te gjitha anet e Drenices dhe me gjere. U mbush mali. Secili qe kishste ardhur, kishte arme ne dore. Disa prej tyre me kane thene:“merre Rifat komanden dhe udheheqe luften“, ndersa une iu thashe se nuk ben pa ardhur nje vendim i ketille prej institucioneve tona te larta sepse, ne nuk e dime si i vie fundi. Une u tregova burrave se sa i perket familjes sone, une e marre kete pune mbi vete, por lufta mund te perhapet dhe une s`mundem te marre pergjegjesi per gjera me te medha. Te ne pastaj kane ardhur Gani Syla, Jakup Krasniqi, Gani Koci ....etj. Megjithate, une vone jam takuar me ta sepse me shume kam qendruar me grupin e njerezve qe kishin ardhur me arme, ndersa Ademi ka qene me teper ne levizje prej nje pozicioni ne tjetrin. Hamza gjithashtu ka qendruar me nje grup tjeter burrash te armatosur.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

VAZHDIM

Zeri: Po mixha Shaban, a ishte gjate gjithe kesaj kohe ne shtepi?

DJEMTE E MI I KANE TE GJITHA, VEC LIRIA U MUNGON, I THA SHABAN JASHARI KRYEPOLICIT SERB

Rifat Jashari: Baba Shaban, ka qendruar gjate tere kohes ne kulle me te gjithe anetaret e tjere te familjes. Policia perforcohet pastaj me mjete te tjera luftarake, helikoptere, qene te ushtrise dhe futen ne oborrin e shtepise sone. Kur futen brenda, njeri prej kryeoficereve te policise serbe e pyet baben Shaban:Te kujt jane te gjitha keto shtepi dhe pasuri? Te miat dhe te djemve e nipave te mi, ia kthen babai, ndersa oficeri serb i drejtohet pastaj babes me pyetje te tjera:A kane mend keta djemte e tu qepo luftojne, kur i kane te gjitha keto te mira?-Po, i kane te gjitha, veç liri nuk kane, i kishte thene baba Shaban, ndersa menjehere pas kesaj, policet e godasin baben sepse nuk u kishte pelqyer pergjegjia dhe mosperfillja qe ai u kishte bere atyre. Perveç babes, policset e godasin edhe Lulzimin , djalin e Ademit qe atehere ishte shume i ri pasi qe kur ata i bien babes, Lulzimi reagon dhe nis te kacafytet me policet. 
Policia i mrrin peng 27 anetaret e familjes tone, bashke me 3 nipa te cilet kishin qelluar te ne ate nate ndersa te gjithe meshkujt, prej Fitimit e larte, dmth. ata qe i kishin mbi l3 vjet dhe i nxjerrin me duare te lidhura perjashta ne bore, para tankut.
Policet e qesin po ashtu nenen tone si mburoje perpara duke dashur te hyjne ne shtepi, sepse kishin menduar se Ademi eshte brenda. Nena i kishte thene njerit prejj policeve:Hiqmu qafe more qen, çka po fshehesh pas meje. Kur frikesohesh dhe s`ta mban, pse ke ardhe ne Prekaz? i kishte thene policit serb nena jone. Me vone, policia i leshojne femijet, ndersa baben dhe disa fqinje tane i marrin me vete ne polici. Une se kam takuar as Fehmi Aganin e as Anton Kolen, apo te tjeret, por me kane thene se kishin qene dhe biseduar me udheheqesit e policise serbe ne Skenderaj. Krejt ato bisedat qe jane bere atehere, i kane bere Ademi dhe Hamza me aktivistet e asaj kohe. Une nuk jam perzier fort ne ato pune. Por , lajmin se eshte arritur ndermjetesimi neve na e kane sjellur Gani Syla, Jakup Krasniqi, Gani Koci dhe aktivistet e tjere. Ata na thane: serbet po terheqen, por kini kujdes se keta mund te kthehen prape... Ju duhet te jeni ne gjendje gatishmerie.
I dergojne ne stacionin e policise ne Mitrovice dhe baben atje e mbajne 48 ore, duke i bere maltretime te medha. Derisa ngjarja zhvillohej ne shtepine tone, ne e shihnim nga distanca se çka po ndodh, por nuk kishim mundesi te gjuanim ne policine serbe sepse ata i mbanin familjaret tane si mburoje. Ne kete sulm kane marre pjese vetem police serbe, sepse shqiptare nuk kishte ne polici. Ka marre pjese edhe nje polic rom.

Zeri: Ne nderkohe, çka mendonit te benit ju burrat e armatosur?

ADEMI VENDOSI QE NESE POLICIA NUK TERHEQET NGA PREKAZI TA SULMOJNE STACIONIN E POLICISE NE SKENDERAJ

Rifat Jashari: Ne filluam ta bejme nje plan si ta sulmojme ne mbremje stacionin e policise sepse nuk e dinim ende se policia serbe e kishte ndermend te terhiqet. Ademi mori per detyre me shoket e vet qe ta sulmojne stacionin e policise, ndersa neve te tjereve, na mbeti qe t`i sulmojne policine ne Prekaz, sepse ne lagjen tone ishin 1O tanke. Ishte ideja se sulmi do te perhapet, por nuk kishte mjaft arme ne radhet tona. Disa njerez kishin arme, por nuk kishin sa duhet municion. Me kujtohet njeri tha:Une i kam nje 4OO-5OO copa fisheke dhe po shkoje menjehere t`i marre. Pas nje kohe na erdhi urdheri me u terheqe, sepse thoshin qe edhe serbet po pranonin te terhiqen nga fshati. Erdhen menjehere Fadil e Ilaz Kodra, Sahit Jashari e disa te tjere. Ne i kishim dy automatike, revolet dhe disa bomba. Menjehere kane filluar te vijne njerez te armatosur nga Prekazi , nga te gjitha anet e Drenices dhe me gjere. U mbush mali. Secili qe kishte ardhur, kishte arme ne dore. Disa prej tyre me kane thene:merre Rifat komanden dhe udheheqe luften, ndersa une iu thashe se nuk ben pa ardhur nje vendim i ketille prej institucioneve tona te larta sepse, ne nuk e dime si i vie fundi. Une u tregova burrave se sa i perket familjes sone, une e marre kete pune mbi vete, por lufta mund te perhhapet dhe une s`mundem te marre pergjegjesi per gjera me te medha.

Zeri: Kush u trgoi per kete dhe kush e ndermjetesoi punen e terheqjes?

Rifat Jashari: Kishte ar dhur ne Prekaz nje delegacion nga Prishtina ne te cilin gjendej profesori Fehmi Agani, Anton Kolaj, etj, te cilet kane kontaktuar dy-tri here me stacionin e policise ne Skenderaj derisa i kane lejuar qe te vijne. Ata kane qene si ndermjetesues te terheqjes. Policia u kishte thene atyre nese terhiqen ata, do te terhiqemi edhe ne. Ata pra, e kishin fjalen per ne burrat e armatosur qe kishin arritur ne Prekaz.

Zeri: A i takuat ju Fehmi Aganin dhe tjeret qe ndermjetesuan?

Rifat Jashari: Une s`e kam takuar as Fehmi Aganin e as Anton Kolen, apo te tjeret, por me kane thene se kishin qene dhe biseduar me udheheqesit e policise serbe ne Skenderaj. Krejt ato bbisedat qe jane bere ateheree , i kane bere Ademi dhe Hamza me aktivistet e asaj kohe. Une nuk jam perzier fort ne ato pune. Pra nuk u perzieva as rreth ndermjetesimit.
Por, lajmin se eshte arritur ndermjetesimi neve na e kane sjelle Gani Syla, Jakup Krasniqi, Gani Koci dhe aktivistet e tjere. Ata na thane:Serbet po terhiqen, por kini kujdes se keta mund te kthehen prape....Ju duhet te jeni ne gjendje gatishmerie. Bile na thane se eshte mire qe disa prej nesh te qendrojme fshehurazi neper shtepi te ndryshme per disa dite.

Zeri:Kush ishit ne grupin qe duhej te qendronit fshehurazi?

Rifat Jashari: Une, Ademi, Hamza, Ilaz e Fadil Kodra, Sahit Jashari, Jakup Nura, Jetullah Geci, Ilmi Zeka, Gani Syla, Ramiz Lladrovci dhe disa te tjere nga Prekazi e Polacci. Me Gani Kocin shkuam ne shtepine e tij, dhe atje e nxori Ademin nga dhoma per te biseduar diçka. Ganiun , deri ne kete ngjarje se kisha njohur veq se kisha degjur per te. Ka biseduar diçka me Ademin sepse qellimi i tij ishte qe te na strehoje ne te treve:mua, Hamzen e Ademin, por Ademi i tregon Ganiut se rrjeti i tij tashme ishte zgjeruar dhe i tregon edhe per funksionimin e tij.
Prej aty kemi shkuar drejt ne Obri te Ilmi Zeka bashke me Ramadan Gashin e Jetullah Gecin. Pra naten e pare pas sulmit ne Prekaz e kemi bere ne Obri te Ilmiu, te dyten te Jakup Krasniqi ne Negroc prej nga aty kah ora 2 apo 3 pas mesnates kemi shkuar te Shaban Shala, te i cili kemi ndejte nja lO apo me shume dite. Aty kane ardhur Gani Syla, Jakup Krasniqi dhe te tjere qe si kam njohur dhe kane biseduar per situaten qe ishte krijuar ne ate kohe. Prej shtepise se Shaban Shales, Jakup Krasniqi me te vellain dhe Azem Syla 
Me kane shoqeruar per ne Prizren te Alush Shala. Keta jane kthyer ne Drenice ndersa une pastaj kam vazhduar per ne Gjermani. Qe te kthehem per ne Gjermani me ka shtyre Ademi, sepse une nuk doja te kthehesha me atje ne Gjermani, por ai nguli kembe dhe me tha: a e ben mend se 3O anetaret e tjere te familjes duhet te mbahen. Sa kam qendruar te Alush Shala, me kane ndihmuar shume shoket e tij, nje Sefe Morina dhe te tjere, te cilet ma kane gjetur lidhjen dhe me kane percjellur deri ne Shqiperi. Prej Shqiperise , pastaj shkova ne Gjermani.
Atehere po largohesha nga Kosova me ndjenjen se ne Kosove me kthim prapa s``ka dhe lufta filloi. Pas sulmit te 3O dhjetorit l99l, une u ktheva ne Gjermani ndersa jeta e Ademit e Hamzes vazhdon ne ilegalitet te plote per 8 vite. Ata vazhdojne te punojne per zgjerimin e rrjetit te armatosur drejt krijimit te nje ushtrie e cila me vone edhe do te krijohet dhe do te quhet Ushtria Clirimtare e Kosoves(UCK).



BESEN PO UA JAP, NESE KERSET NE PREKAZ, KA ME KERSITE NE KREJTE KOSOVEN, U THOSHTE SHABAN JASHARI POLICEVE SERBE

Pse njerezit e politikes kishin frike te takoheshin me Adem Jasharin? Kah furnizohej Ademi me arme? Pse Ademi thoshte:Politikanet e kane punen e vet, ne luftetaret tonen? Pse Hamza thoshte qe akademiket tane jane ne gjume?

A u pagezua UCK.ja me 5 prill l993 ne Kullen e Jashareve dhe a u zgjodh aty Ademi per komandant te saj? Si e arrestojne policet serbe Lulzimin, djalin e Ademit dhe si i mashtron ai ata dhe ia del te lirohet? Kend mendonte Ademi ta rrembente per ta kembyer me Besim Ramen? Si e sollen Nait Hasani dhe Rexhep Selimi, ilegalisht, per here te pare pas pese vjetesh Rifat Jasharin ne Prekaz?

Zeri: A eshte munduar Ademi ne ate kohe te mbaje lidhje me njerezit e politikes. Ju me pare thate se ne vitin l992-l993 Ademi ka pasur takim me Bukoshin?KEMI SHKUAR DERI ATY SA GATI T`I MESOJME SHKAQET PSE NUK 
JANE REALIZUAR PREMTIMET E BUKOSHIT

----------


## ARIANI_TB

VAZHDIM

Rifat Jashari: Jo, Ademi nuk ka mbajtur me lidhje, sepse kontaktet jane shkeputur. Une vete kam biseduar me Annton Kolen dhe Rexhep Gjergjin qe ne ate kohe ishin zyrtare te larte te LDK-se, dhe ne ate takim ishte prezent edhe Gani Koci. Ademi nuk ka ditur kurre ta fyeje askend dhe ajo qe gjithmone e ka thene ka qene:Politikanet e kane punen e vet, ne luftetaret e kemi tonen. Hamza me shume eshte marre me politike, ndersa Ademit i ka interesuar kryekeput lufta. Hamza ka thene disa here se  akademiket tane, udheheqesit tane, doktoret e shkencave jane ne gjume.
Ata thoshin se nuk dine si te takohen me Ademin, ndersa Ganiu u tha:Une ua gjej ate dhe nese doni u dergoj ne kulle, ose ne shtepine time per t`u takuar. Ata e kishin brengen çka nese zbulohen prej pushtetit?  Per kete arsye, ma merr mendja se nuk kane guxuar te takohen me Ademin. Keshtu ishte. Me vone u krijuan dy taborre ne Kosove: njeri qe permes politikes mendonte se do te rregullohet gjithçka dhe krahu ushtarak, i cili mendondte se pa e rrokur pushken nuk do te kete asgje.

Zeri: Mixha Shaban e ka thene ne nje rrefim me heret se politika e Rugoves nuk po e kryen punen. Si e vleresonte ai atehere situaten?

Rifat Jashari:Lufta qe eshte bere para vitit l99l dhe pas ketij viti nuk ka qene lufte e nisur me vullnetin tone dhe hajt veç t``ia nisim se na u ka teke te luftojme. Kjo lufte ka ndodhur pasi levizja qe ka bere kthese ne permbysjen e regjimit komunist qe ka qene me pare ne Kosove, megjithate nuk e ka dhene frytin e deshiruar ne fund. Dhe , keshtu ka nisur lufta pastaj.

Zeri:Prej nga furnizohej Ademi me armatim?

Rifat Jashari: Shumica e armeve kane ardhur permes Shqiperise. Ne Shqiperi eshte bere edhe ai takimi me Bukoshin, ku eshte kerkuar qe puna e filluar, te vazhdoje deri ne fund. Ka pasur premtime, por siç kam treguar edhe me heret, ato nuk jane realizuar. Pse e qysh, ende nuk e kemi te qarte, por ne kemi shkuar deri ne ate nivel sa gati t`i mesojme shkaqet pse ka ndodhur kjo dhe pse nuk jane realizuar premtimet e Bukoshit. Besoj qe nje dite do te qartesohen edhe keto pune. 

Zeri: A i ka bere te njohura Ademi problemet e veta?

Rifat Jashari: Me Ademin kemi komunikuar kryesisht permes telefonit, por ai nuk ka ditur te jete pesimist kurre dhe vazhdimisht thoshte se djemte e kane vullnetin per te luftuar dhe pavaresisht prej pengesav e dhe problemeve qe kane , do t`ia dalin. Ademi ka qene nje njeri me plote optimizem. Shumicen e shokeve te Ademit i kam furnizuar vete me arme dhe gjera te tjera te nevojshme. Shoket e Ademit gjate tete vjeteve te veshtire te organizimit kane pasur tek une mbeshtetjen per shumeçka.

Zeri: A ka bere Ademi gjate veprimtarise se tij ndonjehere komente politike?

POLITIKANET E KANE PUNEN E VET, NE LUFTETARET E KEMI TONEN, THOSHTE ADEM JASHARI

Rifat Jashari: Jo kurre. Ai nuk ka ditur kurre ta fyeje askend dhe ajo qe gjithmone e ka thene ai ka qene:Politikanet e kane punen e vet, ne luftetaret e kemi tonen. Hamza me shume eshte marre me politike, ndersa Ademit i ka interesuar kryekeput lufta. Hamza ka thene disa here se akademiket tane, udheheqesit tane, doktoret e shkenca ve jane ne gjume.

Zeri: Ne baze te njohurive tona, me 5 prill l993 ne kullen tuaj eshte mbajtur nje takim, ku eshte biseduar rreth formimit te ushtrise. A eshte marre ndonje vendim ate dite dhe a eshte vendosur aty qe Ademi te jete komandant i ushtrise se Kosoves qe po krijohej?

Rifat Jashari: Informatat tuaja nuk mund te them se jane te gabueshme, sepse nje takim i tille eshte mbajtur ate date ne kullen tone, mirepo detajet nuk mund t`i tregojme per momentin, per arsye se, as ne nuk i kemi te njohura te gjitha ato qe jane thene e vendosur ne ate takim. E dime se permbajtja e takimit ka qene si te gjenden rruget qe do t`i japin nje mbeshtetje me te madhe organizimit luftarak qe eshte bere deri atehere dhe eshte planifikuar si do te shkohej me tej.

Zeri:A eshte vene ne ate takim Adem Jashari ne krye te ushtrise qe po formohej?

Rifat Jashari: Vete ardhja e njerezve ne kullen tone, angazhimi i Ademit e Hamzes dhe rezistenca e tyre ne ate kohe, te jep te kuptosh se Ademi ka qene nje nga figurat kryesore te rezistences se asaj kohe.

Zeri: A ka pasur ne ate takim vetem njerez te organizimit luftarak apo ka pasur edhe njerez te politikes?

Rifat Jashari: Ka pasur edhe njerez te politikes, por nuk e di te cilit krah kane qene dhe tash s`mund te them se a jane ata njerez qe sot jane ne PDK-se, ne AAK apo ne LDK, por kane qene njerez qe jane marre me politike, njferez te sakrifices e te burgut.


Zeri: Sigurisht se pas kesaj periudhe, veshtiresite per familjen Jashari shtohen..

Rifat Jashari: Ishte nje periudhe shume e veshtire, jo pse Ademi, Hamza dhe shoket e tij kane jetuar ne ilegalitet, sepse ata edhe pse jetonin ilegalisht, ksryesisht kane qendruar ne shtepine tone dhe neper shtepi te shokeve te tyre, mirepo ka qene nje kohe kur eshte dashur te ruhen, pavaresisht se ata kane dale hapur me arme dhe i kane treguar Serbise sene jemi ketu- Megjithate, vendqendrimi i tyre eshte dashur te jete shpeshhere nje fshehtesi.
Nderkohe, femijet tane qe asokohe ishin te vegjel, filluar te rritenn dhe t`i marrin mbi supe punet e familjes, por edhe ndaj tyre filloi presioni i regjimit te asaj kohe. Edhe ata filluan ta ndjejne nga afer se çka do te thote te jesh ne lufte me pushtetin.

Zeri: Gjate kesaj periudhe te ilegalitetit ndodh edhe rrembimi i djalit te Ademit, Lulezimit nga policia serbe?

----------

